# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Official Ames debate thread!

## devil21

Didnt see a running thread set up so here it is.

----------


## jct74

thanks, I was looking for it

----------


## One Last Battle!

Wow, Bachmann looks like a female Palpatine.

----------


## Eleventh Star

Bachman just made me blood boil. Really, leading LIBERTARIANS on the issue about the debt ceiling? Is there a libertarian with a pulse that supports her?

----------


## Paulatized

Bachmann saying SHE lead the way on the issue on not increasing the debt ceiling. HA.

----------


## monte

Has Bachmann voted to raise the debt ceiling in the past?

----------


## payme_rick

"Mittness Protection"...

----------


## Agorism

> wow, bachmann looks like a female palpatine.


lol!

----------


## payme_rick

damn, that pause...  there goes my doorbell

----------


## devil21

Early question for Ron there.  A decent answer but not his best imho.

eta:  Media never identifies Cain as an ex-Fed governor.

----------


## Thomas

ouch

----------


## RM918

That pause hurt. Aw man.

----------


## payme_rick

Here goes Hurricane...  "Well I've got a 4-step plan to institute my 4-point plan, which will go in to effect as soon as I take the four steps required to begin my 4-step plan...  which kicks off the 4-point plan..."

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

my online stream just died... right in the middle of what Dr. Paul was saying... (of course)... now it's back on with Cain...

----------


## carmaphob

Rocky start for the Dr.

----------


## speciallyblend

keep the updates coming i am at work sniffle!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

bad pause. it's early and he'll have better answers.

----------


## RM918

Lots of ornery noises at knocking down militarism, too. Hoping the next one goes better.

I can barely stay awake through these other guys. Reminds me why I got into this movement in the first place. Bland, bland, vague vague.

----------


## carmaphob

> bad pause. it's early and he'll have better answers.


Most definitely!

----------


## libertythor

John Huntsman has his supporters doing the thumbs up and thumbs down big time.  lol

----------


## V3n

Congressman Paul was asked about how to unite a divided Congress and [IMHO] stumbled (paused) a bit.. looked a little flustered.  Then a bunch of idiots rambled on for 8 minutes.

----------


## kahless

$#@!.  I wish Ron answered the divided question the way Newt did before he started talking about specifics like Welfare Reform.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

_Okay_ first answer. Not nearly as crisp and steady as I was hoping for.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Solid 1st answer by RP, I didn't mind the pause.  He just collected his thoughts.  Bachman is really annoying.  Mittens actually sounded very Presidential.

----------


## devil21

> _Okay_ first answer. Not nearly as crisp and steady as I was hoping for.


IIRC, his first answer or two are always a little clunky until he settles down.  Im not worried.

----------


## economics102

Meh. I think the pause is fine. People like the fact that Paul is clearly not rehearsed with lots of memorized talking point answers. It stands in contrast to the others who sound very reheased.

I also was relieved to see Dr. Paul willing to take a moment. The worst thing is when he feels a need to rush and speaks too fast.

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

We NEED not a decent, but an outstanding debate performance tonight. 

I also found it interesting how Juan was replaced....

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Congressman Paul was asked about how to unite a divided Congress and [IMHO] stumbled (paused) a bit.. looked a little flustered.  Then a bunch of idiots rambled on for 8 minutes.


Should have said 'that will be difficult but i would use the bully pulpit of the presidency to sway public opinion to get my plan through' but oh well

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Solid 1st answer by RP, I didn't mind the pause.  He just collected his thoughts.  Bachman is really annoying.  Mittens actually sounded very Presidential.


I don't think the pause was that bad either.

----------


## payme_rick

No matter what the next question is, Ron Paul just needs to say "Yah, well, Obama Sucks!"

----------


## trey4sports

terrible first question/answer

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I call bull$#@! on the voter app.  Paul said "we can't put the debt onto the people" and his numbers dropped to negative 80%.  the next guy gets positive 80% before he even starts talking.

----------


## RM918

Buuurn.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Wasn't the best debate moment for Ron Paul, but some of these candidates aren't too hot either.

----------


## lucky_bg

This is good streem:

http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891/

----------


## Billay

Lmao

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

The first part of his answer was really good.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Can't put a cap on growth? Uh I'm pretty sure Ron Paul said that last debate.

----------


## devil21

> I call bull$#@! on the voter app.  Paul said "we can't put the debt onto the people" and his numbers dropped to negative 80%.  the next guy gets positive 80% before he even starts talking.


What are you watching Glen?

----------


## libertybrewcity

looks like Paul and Romney supporters dominate the crowd. no applause for newty

----------


## DirtMcGirt

For the Fashion police: the Suit looks  GOOD

----------


## RM918

Congressman Bachmann, eh?

----------


## V3n

No RP 2nd question yet - going to Chris Wallace.

----------


## amonasro

> The first part of his answer was really good.


Agreed. He was pretty clear. Here we go with round two.

----------


## Billay

Shots fired.

----------


## jware

Bachmann looks evil

----------


## Eleventh Star

It would seem every Republican governor on this stage made history at some point.

----------


## ClayTrainor

No streams are $#@!in working for me

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

it's the battle of minnesota!

----------


## payme_rick

Get her pawlenty!

Get him michelle!

----------


## devil21

> Bachmann looks evil


Very robotic and plastic.

----------


## lucky_bg

Pawlenty is stabbing Bachmann like she is witch - right in the heart! ;-)

----------


## newbitech

> No streams are $#@!in working for me


http://sunlightfoundation.com/live/

i had to use that one

----------


## V3n

Bachmann is trying to 'force choke' Pawlenty right now.. muttering something about "I find your lack of faith disturbing..."

----------


## blocks

God Pawlenty's "Obama sucks" answer was gag-inducing.

----------


## Bordillo

Paul looked really weak, but had a good recovery on that first question

----------


## jware

We heard you say you opposed the debt deal the first time...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I made it into the chat, the only way they let me on was to say something meaningless.  dumasses

----------


## bunklocoempire

What happened to the "seriousness" of the debate?  Get a hose Bret.





Bunkloco

----------


## kylejack

So last cycle we had people logging the amount of speaking time each candidate got.  Anyone doing that this time?  It matters even more to me this time since we're polling third.

----------


## Billay

It's a wrap for Pawlenty.

----------


## Bordillo

Bachman does look evil, but Id hit it

----------


## jware

> Very robotic and plastic.


Like a female Romney lol

----------


## Eleventh Star

Does anyone think Ron could use some of Bachmann's style in confronting opponents? It's very direct and effective, yet civil.

----------


## payme_rick

Rip Her Head Off!

OOOOOOHHHHH!

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

I guess this Pawlenty prick would have stopped all that $#@! if he was one Rep in Congress out of 400+ Whatta$#@!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I think they need to separate Pawlenty and Bachmann. Snap!!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Let them kill each other. More votes for Paul.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

hahahaha let them tear each other down

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Looks like the voting thing is altogether broken now, they won't even show it on my end

----------


## RM918

"I hate Obama!" "Well, I hate him MORE!" "No way, I do!"

----------


## payme_rick

Let these two kill each other...

----------


## Billay

Let em' fight that sound you hear is there poll numbers going down the drain.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> http://sunlightfoundation.com/live/
> 
> i had to use that one


Thank you so much! +rep

----------


## blocks

> It's a wrap for Pawlenty.


Yeah he's done. I can't stand Bachmann, but blaming her for not getting results as one out of 435...thats a pretty lame argument

----------


## V3n

Bachmann and Pawlenty just neutered each other... let's go to Romney....

----------


## MJU1983

Michele and Tim going at each other, love it.

----------


## AuH20

Bachmann just kicked Pawlenty back to Minnesota. That was brutal.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Yeah, Pawlenty is a tired act...

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Bachmann just kicked Pawlenty back to Minnesota. That was brutal.


Agreed. I think Bachmann just gained points. I think Pawlenty with voters is pretty much done.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> "I hate Obama!" "Well, I hate him MORE!" "No way, I do!"


No kidding.  I guess America's sit. ain't that bad.  What else is on?


Bunkloco

----------


## V3n

Ron Paul has only spoken once so far.. 23 minutes in.

----------


## harikaried

Questions of illegal immigration coming up... probably for Ron Paul.

----------


## Billay

Fox News chat guys slamming both Bachmann and Pawlenty lol

----------


## V3n

in all fairness only Bachmann, Pawlenty and Romney have spoken more than once... commercial

----------


## Tiger35

This is a joke. Mitt and Caine are the only ones that worked in the private sector? Didn't Ron run his own practice? So frustrating.

----------


## jware

It seems this debate is designed to tear all the candidates down, so Perry will have a clear path when he formally announces

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What are you watching Glen?


http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## ItsTime

> Ron Paul has only spoken once so far.. 23 minutes in.


And I missed it grr

----------


## speciallyblend

sounds like Ron Paul vs obama republicans in a nutshell so far!!!  this thread is far more interesting then fox tv!!

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

> This is a joke. Mitt and Caine are the only ones that worked in the private sector? Didn't Ron run his own practice? So frustrating.


hes the only one with healthcare experience

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Pawlenty is looking really desperate now...talking about cooking dinner and mowing lawns, implying Bachmann is ineffective because she didn't single-handedly stop TARP, etc.

----------


## libertybrewcity

how gracious of bachmann

----------


## payme_rick

crap gotta go to the store, PAAAAAUUUUSEEE...   no more posts, you all PAUSE!

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> in all fairness only Bachmann, Pawlenty and Romney have spoken more than once... commercial


That's OK by my right now b/c the more they talk the undecided voters will realize they shouldn't choose them.

----------


## RM918

> And I missed it grr


Better you did. That 'Oh snap' whoah from the crowd during the pause would've made me snap my pencil, if I were holding a pencil. It'd be snapped.

----------


## AbVag

> crap gotta go to the store, PAAAAAUUUUSEEE...   no more posts, you all PAUSE!


..............................................
..............................................
..............................................
..............................................

You back yet?

----------


## speciallyblend

> crap gotta go to the store, PAAAAAUUUUSEEE...   no more posts, you all PAUSE!


it will be on page 30 by the time you get back hehe

----------


## ItsTime

woooo Newt!

----------


## RM918

Reagan! Take a shot.

----------


## lucky_bg

We are dominating live chat at fox!

----------


## kylejack

> Does anyone think Ron could use some of Bachmann's style in confronting opponents? It's very direct and effective, yet civil.


 Yes. Bachmann is a surprisingly effective debater. I honestly feel she's out of her goddamned mind, but she's been very good in the debates. She's obviously very well-informed and prepared.

----------


## TroySmith

The T-Paw vs Bachmann infighting pretty much signals one of them is done after Iowa. It's good for our campaign too I think.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

Why is Newt even up there?

----------


## Billay

Damn Newt.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Newt dropped the hammer!!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

I'm glad Gingrich threw it back in Wallace's face.

----------


## ClayTrainor

I can't stand listening to any of these hacks, and haven't heard Ron Paul speak once since I've tuned in.  I think I might have to turn this $#@! off and just wait for the youtube clips of RP...

----------


## gls

Gringrich isn't taking any $#@!

----------


## speciallyblend

> We are dominating live chat at fox!


screen shot some of it please

----------


## lucky_bg

If any one have problems, this live stream is flawless...

http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891/

----------


## AbVag

> I can't stand listening to any of these hacks, and haven't heard Ron Paul speak once since I've tuned in.  I think I might have to turn this $#@! off and just wait for the youtube clips of RP...


That's what I do.

----------


## ItsTime

Good for Newt.

----------


## devil21

LOL....the fact that he's a million dollars in debt is a "gotcha question".

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Newt dropped the hammer!!


That's the only way he can answer that b/c his campaign is an absolute train wreck.

----------


## libertybrewcity

toughie for huntsketchup

----------


## Wyle

whats the link for the live chat on fox?

----------


## newbitech

in your face wallace, can't stand that guy

----------


## bunklocoempire

"If you love your Country, you tell other people how to live their lives"

Pffft.


Bunkloco

----------


## GunnyFreedom

NOW we get the voter line back, must be about to go to Ron Paul next

----------


## Romulus

Wow Candidates are feisty... Where's Ron's question?

----------


## Dorfsmith

Cain LOL.

----------


## devil21

These questions really are all negative against the candidates.  Is it really a build up to Perry?  Seems like it.

----------


## Kenso

I'm glad someone finally told Wallace off!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Next question had _better_ be for Dr. Paul.

----------


## AuH20

This is simply the paving of the road for Perry. Disgusting.

----------


## V3n

Newt laid it down that this "debate" is a farce.  Now to Cain and his anti-Muslim stance he's trying to walk away from.

----------


## ItsTime

> These questions really are all negative against the candidates.  Is it really a build up to Perry?  Seems like it.


Bingo bango bongo

----------


## GunnyFreedom

My voter app just says "connecting" no matter which browser I use, Chrome, Firefox, or Safari

----------


## Billay

Wow no questions for Paul WTF!

----------


## Thomas

Wtf

----------


## V3n

Still waiting for Congressman Paul....

----------


## Romulus

How many questions did Huntsman have so far?????

----------


## speciallyblend

> This is simply the paving of the road for Perry. Disgusting.


i hope ron paul mentions the gore/perry connection and exposes these false tea party types!

----------


## Sentinelrv

He was skipped for a whole round!

----------


## Bordillo

huntsman is an idiot

he basically just says hur dur hur pro life, 2nd ammendment, obama sucks

----------


## V3n

Some question about immigration to some guy I've never heard of...

----------


## Lothario

I tuned in 30 minutes ago and haven't even seen Ron on screen...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Wtf

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Huntsman just jumps to 80% by saying "when I am elected President." I call BS on the voting app again

----------


## ClayTrainor

This is ridiculous, I haven't even seen the camera pan over to Ron Paul yet, let alone see him speak.

----------


## pauliticalfan

This is absolutely horrible.

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

When is ron going to get a question??!?!!?!?

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Wtf no questions for Ron?

----------


## jware

Ron gets skipped!

----------


## Romulus

Fox has no credibility and the people know it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Romney's up and the voter bar goes away lmao

----------


## TER

Ron Paul has been asked only one more question than Gary Johnson in this debate

----------


## libertybrewcity

another f'ing question for Huntsman who is getting 1% of the vote...WTH

----------


## Wyle

last time they did this.  then they fired off 3 questions to ron in like 15 min

----------


## Billay

This sucks i'm gonna watch Jersey Shore.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Huntsman, lol.

----------


## devil21

If the question after Romney goes to someone other than RP, it's definitely an intentional marginalization.....again.  Santorum polls 2%.  Huntsman is at 2%.  Cain is 4%.  RP is at 14%.  What the $#@! is wrong with this picture???

----------


## GunnyFreedom

ROFLMAO 100% for Romney  buuullll shiiitttt

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> another f'ing question for Huntsman who is getting 1% of the vote...WTH


This $#@! pisses me off...

----------


## anaconda

33 minute and 1 question for Ron? How about that cat fight with Bachmann & Pawlenty? I think Pawlenty just 86'd himself from the race. By the way, Mittens was wrong about he and Cain being the only candidates that worked in the private sector. I think medical doctor counts.

----------


## libertybrewcity

really pissed off right now.

----------


## libertyfanatic

The NWO is at work

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Is Ron Paul on this debate?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Am I in 2008 again?


Bunkloco

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> this sucks i'm gonna watch jersey shore.


noooooooo!!!

----------


## libertybrewcity

is it rude to butt in and speak?

----------


## V3n

Cain again... looks like everyone's got their 4-7 point bullet-points... yawn.

----------


## jware

Another 4 point plan from Chairman Cain! Hahahaha

----------


## economics102

It seems the team at FOX is in firing squad mode on behalf of Perry. Maybe we shouldn't be complaining about the lack of questions to Dr. Paul 

But yeah, this is absolutely ridiculous. The only person with as little question time as Dr. Paul so far is Rick Santorum. I think even in 2008 Ron got more time than this!

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Is Ron Paul on this debate?


I've seen no evidence to suggest he is, lol.

----------


## Billay

LOL Cain. We has a path for illegal immigrants it called legal immigration.

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

What the $#@!!!!

----------


## lucky_bg

> whats the link for the live chat on fox?


Same as for Fox live streem:

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## sevin

Gingrich again? Seems like everyone has had 3 questions but Ron!!!

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Quite simply: they're out to get Ron.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Ron's had 1 question in 37 minutes. Absurd.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Yay! Militarized borders!

----------


## Original_Intent

3 for Cain 3 for Newt, Pawlenty and Bachmann had their little miniseries, and 1 question for RON!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Romulus

DHS in the southwest? yikes..

----------


## Airborn

well what you know the media back at it!

----------


## V3n

Ron's had 1 speaking time.  38 minutes in.

----------


## Tiger35

This just shows we need to spread the message on our own with greater efforts. Pissing me off.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Same as last go around... Ignore the good Dr...

----------


## libertyfanatic

About time

----------


## AuH20

> Quite simply: they're out to get Ron.


They're going to take out Bachmann and Ron. They're the two most threatening. They want a Romney/Perry final.

----------


## Billay

Mehhhhh

----------


## devil21

LOL RP crammed a bunch into that little tiny sliver of speaking time.

----------


## libertyfanatic

The bitch that asked the question was laughing at the end

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> They're going to take out Bachmann and Ron. They're the too most threatening. They want a Romney/Perry final.


Yep. Nice answer from Ron right now on immigration.

----------


## Bordillo

GOGOGOGO RON PAUL looked really good there

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

That was a strong answer. Dr. Paul definitely scored some points there.

----------


## sevin

> The bitch that asked the question was laughing at the end


yea, noticed that.

----------


## economics102

> is it rude to butt in and speak?


It's risky because that might reinforce the idea in people's minds that Ron is a second-tier candidate. It's ok to do when you actually are a low-polling candidate like Gary Johnson, but Dr. Paul shouldn't do it.

----------


## Romulus

> Another 4 point plan from Chairman Cain! Hahahaha


everything has a 3 or 4 point solution in the mind of Cain. LOLz

----------


## anaconda

Ron's answers are the most thoughtful and informed, and the most sincere. Mittens is doing a pretty good job actually.

----------


## Agorism

Paul did really well on his second question.

----------


## parocks

> We NEED not a decent, but an outstanding debate performance tonight. 
> 
> I also found it interesting how Juan was replaced....


I don't see why we need an outstanding debate performance.  We should have the votes to win Ames, right?

So far, I've seen Bachmann completely rip Pawlenty to shreds.  Huntsman is terrible.  Gingrich is doing well.  So far, 
Bachmann, Gingrich, Romney, a large group all about tied, then Pawlenty, and Huntsman last.  Still early, and RP did better later in the last debate.

----------


## carmaphob

> yea, noticed that.


 It was more like she was smiling because she knew the applause was coming.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

The female panelist's smile seemed like a "wow" reaction to me. She didn't appear to be laughing at Dr. Paul.

----------


## payme_rick

back back...  not even bothering trying to catch-up, just jumping back in...

I thought Mitt just talked a good game there, but got little applause...  good sign IMO...

----------


## V3n

I'm sorry - I would die for the man - but still seemed like he was trying to cram a point into a question where it didn't belong.. you've only gotten 1% air time.. he's blowing it.

----------


## Working Poor

> Same as for Fox live streem:
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/



I think that link nee to be broken I ave tried repeatedly to get in that chat an I cannot get in.

----------


## lucky_bg

We are killing Fox live chat! 4 posts out of every 5 are for RP! :-)

----------


## anaconda

These moderators are beating up Ron's opponents pretty good. Civil questions to Ron so far.

----------


## MJU1983

Come on Ron!  For Liberty!

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## devil21

Bachmann turning a cigarette tax question into an abortion answer????

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

lol looks like Pawlenty can't use that Obama bashing move anymore, no reaction from the last response.

----------


## sevin

Bachmann has been destroying Pawlenty all night. He's coming off as a total prick.

----------


## economics102

This is bull$#@!. This is boosting all the other candidates and screwing over RP.

----------


## anewvoice

was it me or was Ron's time slot shorter?  He was really all over the place there I thought, lots of topics that are meaningful but maybe too many for most people to grasp

Wow, Pawlenty and Bachmann are really at each other

----------


## anaconda

Pawlenty is digging a hole to 1%.

----------


## Agorism

Really good answer...but he should have included...

If I were Paul I would have said in 1980 I fought against the Reagan Amnesty plan, and when the GOP made the McCain-Kennedy plan I opposed that as well.

----------


## Romulus

Bachman and tpaw - get a room

----------


## AbVag

> These moderators are beating up Ron's opponents pretty good. Civil questions to Ron so far.


I like to believe that's the reason they're asking the other guys more questions than Ron. They have dirt to attack the other guys with. It's wishful thinking, sure, but it makes me feel a little more fuzzy.

----------


## sluggo

Bachmann has crazy eyes.

----------


## devil21

We need to make sure every Paul supporter that can possibly vote in the straw poll will be there.  This debate is a farce!

----------


## Bordillo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLYNKHHj8Gg


its michelle bachman

----------


## libertybrewcity

I stand? I stand for what? WTH?

----------


## newbitech

awee..... cmon..

----------


## Eleventh Star

Can somebody interrupt the battle of Minnesota please?

----------


## Billay

LMAO this is an abortion.

----------


## Romulus

lol Santorum...

----------


## TER

santorum!!!  lol

----------


## Magicman

OH MY GOD what is happening pawlenty and bachman STF UP

----------


## sevin

lol. "I want to talk, too." Paul should say that.

----------


## payme_rick

Yah, Pawlenty is for sure done after this...  he took the bait at Bachmann has busted his ass...

----------


## blocks

wait...santorums there?

----------


## anaconda

Bachmann is dressed to kill again but her hair looks like she just spent an hour in a sauna.

----------


## libertybrewcity

BTW, why is drudge hyping Perry so much?

----------


## payme_rick

Santorum is to this debate as Johnson was to last debate...

----------


## Matt Collins

_So far tonight weve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.



Youve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.

_

----------


## Romulus

> _So far tonight we’ve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


all hail.... hey, good point.

----------


## sevin

> _So far tonight we’ve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


+ rep. I'm gonna repost that elsewhere.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> _So far tonight weve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


For the Shire!


Bunkloco

----------


## carmaphob

> _So far tonight weve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


This

----------


## libertybrewcity

Santorum talking about not getting what he wants. he kind of reminds me of a little baby

----------


## wgadget

> BTW, why is drudge hyping Perry so much?


He is the Bilderberg-approved MSM Chosen One.

----------


## V3n

Good point TO US.. we're not the only ones watching this!

----------


## libertybrewcity

> _So far tonight we’ve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> You’ve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


Ron Paul should mention this.

----------


## brushfire

Did sanitarium almost say "investing" when he talked about alternative energy?

----------


## Billay

Newt won tonight....

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Newt won tonight....


Newt's done really well at both debates IMO

----------


## AbVag

So far, the summary I'm getting is that people won't know who won this debate, but who got destroyed in this debate.

----------


## Romulus

comic relief

----------


## speciallyblend

> We need to make sure every Paul supporter that can possibly vote in the straw poll will be there.  This debate is a farce!


making my decision to boycott fox easier for sure!!

----------


## anewvoice

not something I'll likely say again, but go Newt, boo super congress

----------


## V3n

Newt is winning.. saying everything Ron Paul is thinking.

----------


## devil21

> _So far tonight weve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve probably noticed that only one candidate HAS NOT had to do offer any explanations about his record. Only one candidate has a record of consistency unmatched by the rest of the candidates. That candidate is Ron Paul.
> 
> _


A very good point and a very positive spin on this laughable debate.  Definitely noted.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Can't wait to see Frank Luntz's focus group

----------


## Bordillo

Newt just attacked RON

----------


## RP Supporter

I hope Newt does well. He won't be taking from our base.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

newt had a really, really good point there.

----------


## AuH20

Newton is kicking ass and taking names. Surprising!

----------


## Tiger35

I hope Ron just smokes these turds at the polls.

----------


## Eleventh Star

T-Paw is a walking corpse at this point.

----------


## Romulus

Ron wont attack and Ron has no dirt on him.... guess entertainment network has no use him.

----------


## blocks

> Can't wait to see Frank Luntz's focus group


Perry won.

----------


## AcousticFoodie

Omg they just cut off paul's business cycle answer on the live stream in midsentence!? Wtf did this happen to anyone else?

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

this debate is a total sham. Ron needs to speak out of turn

----------


## wgadget

> Newt just attacked RON


He did?

----------


## ClayTrainor

Newt is a phenomenal politician, I must admit.  A terrible human being, but a brilliant politician.

----------


## Romulus

> Newt just attacked RON


I missed it?

----------


## Billay

> Newt's done really well at both debates IMO


Dudes an intellect. He'll be a great surrogate for pimping the gold standard when Ron gets the Republican nomination.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Perry won.



Lol!


Bunkloco

----------


## ClayTrainor

> this debate is a total sham. Ron needs to speak out of turn


Absolutely.  I wanna see him get angry and go on the offensive.

----------


## Romulus

Romney's new level of BULL$#@!

----------


## purplechoe

Wow, they ignore Ron just like they always do, #@$&&%^(*&!!!!

----------


## dspectre

I come here to see if anything happened, but it's really hard to watch these debates because it is rigged and it is more about showmanship than real arguments.

----------


## Lothario

> _So far tonight we’ve heard questions being asked of candidates who have had to walk back their past statements, and explain their spotty records, and on their changed positions on a number of issues._


Because people enjoy drama significantly more than integrity.  Politics is theater.  Reality TV hasn't surged because of the integrity of the personalities...

----------


## V3n

51 minutes in... I've heard Congressman Paul speak twice.

----------


## payme_rick

> He did?


he said something about "gutting the miliary"/or "gutting military spending" followed by "and raising taxes"...  military spending may have been what Bordillo was talking about...

----------


## TER

10 amendment Romney!  not gonna fly, Mitt!

----------


## sevin

How could that healthcare plan be right for Massachusetts? How could that ever be right!?

----------


## sevin

He would not repeal Obamacare that F-ing liar.

----------


## TER

good by Mitt!!!

----------


## jware

Mitt Romney becoming a Constitutionalist so he can defend himself from criticism on the healthcare issue

----------


## Romulus

Your kids have to go to SKOOL!!!

----------


## Billay

I'm not too upset that Ron hasn't gotten too many questions. These questions are all got'cha the real statement will come Saturday when we win the straw poll.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> How could that healthcare plan be right for Massachusetts? How could that ever be right!?


You must understand, Romney is better than Obama....





Bunkloco

----------


## Eleventh Star

10th Amendment question goes to everyone BUT Ron.

----------


## DirtMcGirt

3 minutes in an hour; I'm out.

----------


## payme_rick

HurriCane get downgraded or something?  Not asking him anything either...

----------


## parocks

Bachmann doesn't understand the Constitution too well.

----------


## Romulus

howabout repealing the Patriot Act BACHMANN

----------


## jware

fair question for Ron

----------


## ClayTrainor

Finally RP

----------


## V3n

My gawd.. I've been watching for 52 minutes this is my summary so far....

Romney: I like everything that is popular today.
Pawlenty: I don't like Bachmann.
Bachmann: Pawlenty is kinda like a douche...
Paul: WTF are you asking me?? Really?  Is this politics??
Newt: this debate is a farce.
Others: Hey look at me!!

----------


## purplechoe

Ron again...

----------


## undergroundrr

Guys, Chris Wallace just quoted Paul - "Where does the constitution give you authority..."  Would you have ever heard that from him before?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

The questions they are asking him are fair. Few and far between but fair.

----------


## carmaphob

Get em Ron!!

----------


## payme_rick

Get after that ass Ron! Hell yayuh...  great answer!

----------


## freejack

Bam awesome answer!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Huzzah!!!*


Bunkloco

----------


## Dorfsmith

Ron paul!

----------


## Romulus

damn good answer by Ron

----------


## blocks

woott

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

BOOM! That was an excellent answer!

----------


## Original_Intent

Healthcare answer = WINNING!

----------


## jware

People STOP shouting RON PAUL. It's not helping

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm not too upset that Ron hasn't gotten too many questions. These questions are all got'cha the real statement will come Saturday when we win the straw poll.


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## sevin

Wow he crams a lot of info into 30 seconds! I almost wish he would dumb it down. I think this stuff goes over most people's heads.

----------


## anaconda

Ron scores a perfect 10 on the healthcare/10th Amendment question.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Rp should ask for a rebuttal now.

----------


## Billay

LOL Anal Froth shutup.

----------


## Romulus

well going after Ron on that one...

----------


## libertyfanatic

I hate Santorum right now

----------


## payme_rick

Here goes Santorum...  you suck...

"I respect the 10th amendement, BUT..."

----------


## Andrew Ryan

Wow Ron doesn't even get a response

----------


## Tiger35

Ron nailed that one on healthcare. Ricky boy you don't want to go there.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Of course Dr. Paul gets no chance for a rebuttal.

----------


## Billay

No rebuttal? wtf

----------


## V3n

*you have the right to rebuttal -- re-butt!!!!*

----------


## MoneyInTheBank

Why didn't Ron interject on Santorum's dumb ass?

----------


## newbitech

rebuttal!

----------


## parocks

RP good answer on medical.

Santorum very interesting answer on "moral laws" and the 10th amendment.  Clearly saying "I'm Socon, not tea party".

----------


## Romulus

RP needed a rebuttal...

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

FOX doesn't let Ron respond to Santorum's statement when he mentions him by name?!  Come on!!

----------


## wgadget

> well going after Ron on that one...


This is a good sign, right?

----------


## jware

Breaking: Congressman Ron Paul advocates sterilization at the state level!

----------


## newbitech

geezz. and why talk about people who aren't there?

----------


## speciallyblend

> People STOP shouting RON PAUL. It's not helping


if i paid to go to a debate and had to wait 30-50 minutes to hear ron paul? i would be sceaming Ron paul 2012 myself, screw the fox joke of a debate!!

----------


## Agorism

Did Santorum just say he wants to sterilize the gays?

----------


## Billay

Even the Faux News chat guys slamming the Fox News questions lol.

----------


## wgadget

> FOX doesn't let Ron respond to Santorum's statement when he mentions him by name?!  Come on!!


To be fair, he also mentioned some others, too.

----------


## payme_rick

Back to Paul's healthcare answer: I like how he hammered home the "Market!"

He offered a solution, not just a gripe...  that helps him stand out...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Great Answer by RP and applause... but the shot of the crowd, the Older People and Obese people were NOT applauding

----------


## brushfire

Santorum - what do you do when the Federal government does not share the values of the people? i.e obamney care, or marriage amendments...

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

> Even the Faux News chat guys slamming the Fox News questions lol.


Yep saw that. Well deserved

----------


## sevin

> Great Answer by RP and applause... but the shot of the crowd, the Older People and *Obese people* were NOT applauding


Fat people don't like Ron Paul?

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Newt is a brilliant politician. Too bad I hate politicians.

----------


## economics102

I commend Rick Santorum for possibly the most illogical answer of the night (10th amendment answer)

----------


## Agorism

Did Santorum tell the story where he got beat by 18 percentage points in his home state by a piece of cardboard?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Fox news giving Romney a B/B-

no mention of Paul during break

----------


## sevin

Bachmann is taking some Advil.

----------


## brushfire

Lol!

----------


## Billay

LOL Bachmann!

----------


## Romulus

Oh goodie Fox news Perry

----------


## devil21

> Fat people don't like Ron Paul?


That whole responsibility thing I guess.....

Bachmann was late back to the stage.  It takes longer to drink a glass of blood than you probably realize.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

> To be fair, he also mentioned some others, too.


Santorum made eye contact with Ron when he was talking.  I think that deserves a rebuttal.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I has bathroom break?

----------


## Thomas

what did ron say?

----------


## ClayTrainor

Anyone catch what he said?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

killed it!  status quo

----------


## flightlesskiwi

maybe perry isn't up for the challenge

----------


## TER

Rooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## freejack

Oh man I'm gonna cry!!!  That was awesome!!!

----------


## Romulus

$#@!ing Home Run by Paul!

----------


## AbVag

> Fat people don't like Ron Paul?


No, they don't. They're lazy bums who just want a handout with a side of fries.

Hold on. I'm fat. Disregard what I said.

----------


## RM918

They actually cut his damn mic before.

----------


## jware

What was Ron's first sentence??? His mic was messed up

----------


## lucky_bg

Ron paul have to speak slower in the debate, for god's sake!!!

----------


## V3n

Bachmann's got a head-ache break, or maybe she's taking a $#@! (can I say that on this forum?).. Paul got a zing.. but everyone else is taking their turn too...

----------


## kahless

What did Ron say, I could not make it out with the mic off?

----------


## anewvoice

Yay ron!

----------


## Romulus

Are these clowns endorsing Perry right here?

----------


## devil21

> What was Ron's first sentence??? His mic was messed up


Something to the effect that Perry is scared to measure up.

His mic was ok in the arena.

----------


## V3n

Foreign Policy is the topic now.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Place your bets.. Skip Ron?



Bunkloco

----------


## sevin

This should be good.

----------


## anewvoice

Ask RON PAUL!!  preemptive rebutt

----------


## flightlesskiwi

answer the damn question.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul makes sense.

----------


## V3n

Ron's been the most outspoken about foreign policy for the last 10 years, so yeah, skip Ron.

----------


## TER

> What was Ron's first sentence??? His mic was messed up


'Maybe he wasn't up for the challenge" or something like that

----------


## jware

> Place your bets.. Skip Ron?


Most likely

----------


## Ranger29860

This is a perfect question for ron so they wont ask it... also that false patriotism and caring about troops makes me sick.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Fat people don't like Ron Paul?


I don't know, maybe... I frozed and did a frame by frame... many over-weight people in the crowd

BTW, FOX had Rons mike off... NICE FAUX

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> This is a perfect question for ron so they wont ask it... also that false patriotism and caring about troops makes me sick.


yep

----------


## libertybrewcity

everytime i hear the word santorum, i google his name.

----------


## payme_rick

Americaaaaa f*ck yahhhh

----------


## V3n

To anyone at work, or otherwise unable to watch this "debate" - be glad you're doing something more productive.  1hr 6mn in, this is TOTAL CRAP!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Get them Afghans some helath care Mitt!


Bunkloco

----------


## Brown Sapper

> This is a perfect question for ron so they wont ask it... also that false patriotism and caring about troops makes me sick.


Ditto.  These guys are so patriotic why didn't they put on a uniform and fight.

----------


## V3n

Anyone here been tyrannized by the Taliban??  Anyone???

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Anyone here been tyrannized by the Taliban??  Anyone???


but but the liberty for the afghans that was so dearly won

----------


## wgadget

What the hell was Perry doing in Afghanistan?

----------


## payme_rick

Man, Mittster is getting no Applause...  awesome...

I must say I have learned a lot tonight, mainly that Michelle and Tim are gunna have really great make-up sex...

----------


## newbitech

and the lawyers

----------


## libertybrewcity

Newt is an idiot. What's his deal?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> What the hell was Perry doing in Afghanistan?


looking 'presidential'

----------


## Lafayette

I cant watch this i tried for a bit, just cant do it.

I feel sick every time these scum bags open their mouth.

----------


## Romulus

Newts angry

----------


## Romulus

> What the hell was Perry doing in Afghanistan?


Bilderberg meeting?

----------


## sevin

Somebody needs to catalog how much time the other candidates got compared to Paul. This is crazy.

----------


## wgadget

> looking 'presidential'


But-But-But Perry only JUST decided to run for Prezdet...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Newt is an idiot. What's his deal?


I hear he signed a pledge....


Bunkloco

----------


## AbVag

> Anyone here been tyrannized by the Taliban??  Anyone???


I don't know. Are they the ones who wear riot gear?

----------


## libertybrewcity

why are Republicans such interventionists?

----------


## anewvoice

come on, Ron Paul should jump in

----------


## bunklocoempire

$#@! you Santorum!

EDIT: Huntsman, gee, how did I mix 'em up?


Bunkloco

----------


## Romulus

Oh good Huntsman going to save our internets

----------


## devil21

Am I imagining it or did Huntsman almost Freudian slip and say "New World Order"?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

huntsman:  control the interwebz

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

I like that Newt came out and said we need to "debate" our role in the Middle East.  Sounds like something Ron would say.

----------


## Eleventh Star

Huntsman: "We need to run the internet."

----------


## jware

How many answers has Ron had so far?

----------


## Lothario

stupidest debate ever.

----------


## RM918

> come on, Ron Paul should jump in


Last time he tried, POLITELY, they cut his mic for even asking. This is horse$#@!.

----------


## sevin

> Am I imagining it or did Huntsman almost Freudian slip and say "New World Order"?


Yea, I thought he almost said it, too.

----------


## wgadget

Did Herman leave?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Pawlenty just creeps me out.

----------


## blocks

> How many answers has Ron had so far?


three

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

I'm done. Another worthless debate

----------


## devil21

WHat would Pawlenty have to say if it didn't include Obama in his answer?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hahaha!!  israel!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Pawlenty reminds me of Slytherin.

----------


## anaconda

This frequent questioning of Pawlenty is surreal. What's he at, 4%?

----------


## Revolution9

> That whole responsibility thing I guess.....
> 
> Bachmann was late back to the stage.  It takes longer to drink a glass of blood than you probably realize.


Hehe!


Rev9

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Pawlenty is a $#@!ing imbecile.

----------


## payme_rick

Uh oh, Israel...  "on of our best friends in the whole wide world"  ohhhh here comes Ronster

----------


## Romulus

attack by Fox

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

i couldn't quite catch what pawlenty was saying with israel's balls resting comfortably on his chin...

----------


## sevin

Uh oh.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Nice question..

No 9-11 reference?


Stick it to 'em Ron!!!


Bunkloco

----------


## pcosmar

> Pawlenty is a $#@!ing imbecile.


He just endorsed Murder and Hacking. Called it good work.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

at least talk to them...  absolutely.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Holy crap, Ron Paul is talking common sense.

----------


## jware

$#@!ing NAILED it!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

cheers

----------


## parocks

RP Nailed the Iran answer.

----------


## payme_rick

ooooh yah...  I was in the Air Force BOOM!

----------


## Tiger35

Nailed it!

----------


## freejack

He's on fire!!!

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Great point on Iran. Taking a principled stance against the rest of the pricks.

----------


## Billay

Fox News came up with a new story to spin.

----------


## payme_rick

"PRETEND FREE-TRADERS" whoop that ass

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Here we go, everyone wants to jump in.

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

wow my debate feed just cut off in the middle of ron paul's answer!! gah

----------


## flightlesskiwi

hahaha...  santorum is an idiot.

----------


## ds21089

> wow my debate feed just cut off in the middle of ron paul's answer!! gah


same

----------


## payme_rick

shut up santorum...  "Iraan is not Iceland"...  Really?  I agree this school system sucks...

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> hahaha...  santorum is an idiot.


As dumb as they get

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

lol Santorum = Giuliani 2011

----------


## bunklocoempire

*LIBERTY!!!*






Bunkloco

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Another strong answer! The doctor really changed the framework there. Santorum is just hurting himself.

----------


## RP Supporter

Getting a Rudy moment here.

----------


## payme_rick

Mind your business!

----------


## Romulus

Hell yeah!

----------


## Liberty Rebellion

and now the feed just cut back to ron paul's first answer! wtf

----------


## blocks

woooottt

----------


## parocks

"because we just don't mind our own business"

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul isn't running for President of Israel anyway.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

My fox stream just went dead right during the applause for Dr. Paul after he said we need to stop fighting these old wars...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

mind our business!!  woooooot!

----------


## Magicman

YES, that was Ron Paul's time to shine and he did it with in regards to Iran.

----------


## carmaphob

He was Ron Pwnd

----------


## Romulus

We have RULES Santorum!

----------


## RM918

Santorum should've paid attention to the last debates! HAHAHA!

----------


## payme_rick

"I have 7-steps to getting to my 8-step program for stopping Iraan from getting Nuclear Weaponoids"

----------


## Badger Paul

FU Santorum! Bring it you little worm!

----------


## anaconda

Damn! Ron just got another Giuliani moment! (The Iran question). Ron is hitting on all cylinders tonight.

----------


## Matt Collins

_Follow Ron Paul at the debate debate on TWITTER! - It's being updated LIVE!


http://twitter.com/#!/RonPaul_

----------


## anewvoice

WOOOOOOO, I want to see more people directly challenging Ron, when I was in the airforce, and was drafted, WOOO

----------


## V3n

*let him talk - that's what we've been waiting for!! That's what we've been waiting for!!!*

wouldn't let me ALL CAP

----------


## efiniti

Lol I'm streaming from my phone's internet connection.  I'm like 10 minutes behind you guys.

----------


## bunklocoempire

4 point plan Herman?



Bunkloco

----------


## Romulus

Ron needs to plug the fact that the MILITARY supports HIM THE MOST!

----------


## Billay

Rick Santorum= Anal Froth

----------


## demolama

Well that is the end of Santorum... Just like Rudy in 2007 he met his deathknell

----------


## SovereignMN

Isreal has over 300 nukes and they are afraid of Iran getting 1?

----------


## terp

Hey Iran.  No Pizza for you!

----------


## payme_rick

Uh Oh...  Sickin' Michelle on the Ronsecutioner...

----------


## freejack

Wait did I miss a rebuttal by Ron to Santorum?  Had to run to the bathroom.

----------


## blocks

> Hey Iran.  No Pizza for you!


lol'd

----------


## devil21

Ron needs to respond strongly to Bachmann here.  This is a big moment.

----------


## Wyle

> uh oh...  Sickin' michelle on the ronsecutioner...




ronsecutioner!!!!! Hahahahahahah

----------


## flightlesskiwi

ha.... iran.. one of the four state sponsors of terror in the world.. wtf?

----------


## ClayTrainor

Dont go easy on her Ron!

----------


## newbitech

Ron Needs to slam her right here.

----------


## ClayTrainor

Smoking mushrooms? Who the $#@! would do that?

----------


## Romulus

Wallace is a piece of crap

----------


## Ranger29860

since when do you smoke mushrooms?

----------


## Tiger35

> Ron Paul isn't running for President of Israel anyway.


Everyone else is.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

wow.  just wow.  santorum is a poster boy for neoconservative

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Pauls high! He's high on the Constitution!! (1988 tv trash show reference )

----------


## anaconda

People hooted at Ron when he wanted to finish his question.

----------


## payme_rick

uh oh, Satanorum comparing Paul to Obama... what a Delta Bravo...

----------


## AbVag

> Wallace is a piece of crap


Didn't Newt point that out earlier?

----------


## devil21

Did Rick Santorum really empathize with the rights of gays in his response to RP??

----------


## blocks

Venezuela...lol...come on now.

----------


## AcousticFoodie

I got a little worried they were gonna cut off ron's rebuttal. It was a decent response. I liked how he was adamant on finishing his point even as time ran out.

----------


## Thomas

when Ron gets fired up, he is invincible

----------


## brushfire

Santorum concerned about the rights of gays!

----------


## carmaphob

> Smoking mushrooms? Who the $#@! would do that?


 Lol! So true...you could snort weed!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Here we go! It's "attack Ron Paul time" near the end of the debate.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I need a $#@!ing beer

----------


## libertybrewcity

hahahahahahah, RON SHUT HIM DOWN.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i love you Ron Paul!!

----------


## lucky_bg

I'm not happy about RP's answer about Iran at all! It will cost him dearly.

----------


## jware

$#@!ing right!

----------


## Billay

Lol!

----------


## sevin

> I'm not happy about RP's answer about Iran at all! It will cost him dearly.


why?

----------


## anewvoice

Yeah, BRING IT!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Did Rick Santorum really empathize with the rights of gays in his response to RP??


Yep, any way the wind blows.



Bunkloco

----------


## ClayTrainor

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 

Ron Paul $#@!ing destroyed that whole Foreign policy segment.  $#@! YA!!!!

----------


## Eleventh Star

Out of the park!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul 2012!!!!!!!

----------


## payme_rick

man...  good time for a commercial break...  thank you Fox, don't let that fool respond with more of that "Iranians are eating American babies" crap...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

…then they fight you… 

We're getting close, but we are relevant people!

----------


## RP Supporter

I love Ron Paul.

----------


## economics102

The conspiratorial side of me wonders if Santorum's secretly trying to help Ron by giving him more "Rudy" moments.

----------


## libertybrewcity

finally they are giving Ron more time.

----------


## RM918

This is classic! Wow! Everyone thinks Wallace is a dick, but these questions he asked gave Ron a TON of time!

----------


## AcousticFoodie

Why did ron paul get booed so badly on his stop war answer and saving money!?!?!?!?

----------


## devil21

> I need a $#@!ing beer


Waaaaay ahead of ya!  Lemonade with a healthy splash of Everclear.  Whooo  need that for this debate.

----------


## Airborn

Ron is doing so great!!

----------


## Billay

Why are we fighting Santorum though? It's Perry and Romney we need to go after.

----------


## ClayTrainor

"THIS IS COSTING TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS!!!!!!" (Crowd erupts)

that was such a good moment.

----------


## speciallyblend

> hahahahahahah, RON SHUT HIM DOWN.


details??

----------


## anewvoice

Really cannot ask for more here, Ron Paul is stating his positions, period

----------


## Romulus

> Smoking mushrooms? Who the $#@! would do that?


I need the laws to make sure I don't do that!

----------


## Hospitaller

Because santorum is fighting US

----------


## wgadget

> Why did ron paul get booed so badly on his stop war answer and saving money!?!?!?!?


Loss of jobs in the Military/Industrial Complex sector?

----------


## freejack

> Why did ron paul get booed so badly on his stop war answer and saving money!?!?!?!?


Those are just the guys planted there by the establishment.  Don't mind them.

----------


## Hospitaller

Ron MUST bring up the military donations point.

----------


## AcousticFoodie

everyone attacking ron paul during break....ron paul made out super loser...

----------


## anewvoice

wow, listen to the neocon

----------


## V3n

it's on now biatch!  30 minutes to go.  YOU OWN IT RON!!!

----------


## Romulus

> The conspiratorial side of me wonders if Santorum's secretly trying to help Ron by giving him more "Rudy" moments.


The dude is completely desperate... him an T-Paw

----------


## anaconda

Ron was starting to get flustered again, but he ended up owning the Santorum rebuttal. *Great line*: "Iran has no air force and can't even get enough gasoline.." Iraq references were excellent. Love it when he said to Santorum: "I'll bet you supported that war, too..."

Sweet.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

> "THIS IS COSTING TRILLIONS OF DOLLARS!!!!!!" (Crowd erupts)
> 
> that was such a good moment.


yeah, i was getting worried that Ron would get stumped after the bell rung and he went for the crowd pleasing response, which is usually not his style but it doesn't hurt if he uses it once in a while.

----------


## Agorism

I like this debate. 

Real contrasts.

----------


## newbitech

excuse me, when did Iran start killing American's?  Is this a known fact that I missed?

----------


## AcousticFoodie

Yes ron paul must bring out military donations point....the military people agree with him...he needs to bring it up to counter the "juevenille congressman" remark

----------


## Romulus

> Ron MUST bring up the military donations point.


I love giving a new user their first + rep.

----------


## payme_rick

Ron has to fight Santorum because he has to clarify his position or it will be giving for him tomorrow and the days to come...  he has to answer that, no choice, and he did good...

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Now that's over, they will probably ignore Dr. Paul for the remaining time.

----------


## wannaberocker

Man sometimes i wish Ron would soften up on the Iran $#@!. He is a $#@!in superstar and then he just loses all the support when he says that "iran is not a threat if they get nukes".

----------


## Dorfsmith

Can't wait to start sharing the Ron Paul youtube clips from this debate!

----------


## Romulus

I love how Ron is being assertive.

----------


## Bordillo

I really like Newt

----------


## bill1971

I love it. Dr. Paul vs the Gop.

----------


## anewvoice

> I like this debate. 
> 
> Real contrasts.


+1, status quo and then Ron Paul

----------


## Ranger29860

How is Iran a threat? Israel will wipe them off the map as soon as they acquire one.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Have 'em sign a pledge Newt.....

----------


## payme_rick

What, is this freakin' story time Newt?

Ughhh, he's lookin' good...

----------


## trey4sports

WOW! That last "war propaganda" piece is our Rudy moment i think!

----------


## ravedown

ron is controlling the debate- everyone is commenting on HIS position. he is the focus

----------


## Romulus

Send them to Israel.. that will prove they are loyal.

----------


## devil21

> I really like Newt


Don't worry, it'll pass.  Just lay down and put your feet up for a while.

----------


## purplechoe

all this talk about how we must protect Israel is pissing me off...

----------


## Ranger29860

> Man sometimes i wish Ron would soften up on the Iran $#@!. He is a $#@!in superstar and then he just loses all the support when he says that "iran is not a threat if they get nukes".



lol they arnt though. sadly the sheep are to stupid to realize that.

----------


## economics102

I have to say, as awesome as Ron Paul was, he missed a very obvious rebuttal line to Santorum. Santorum kept talking about his "Iran Freedom Act" and promoting freedom in Iran. Ron could've turned that around by noting that we overthrew a DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED GOVERNMENT in Iran when we installed the Shah in 1953. Talk about hypocrisy.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> details??


He pointed and firmly stated "Let me speak" TWICE, and everyone went silent and listened))))

----------


## Petar

In fairness, it would be impossible to lie in a "loyalty test"...

----------


## amonasro

Did we have a few minutes of actual debate in this debate? The Santorum/Paul exchange was intense!

----------


## lucky_bg

> why?


Because it would be: "Ron Paul wants Iran to have nuclear weapon". It would be hard to sell. Please assure me that I'm wrong. I want so bad to be wrong about this.

----------


## anaconda

Frankly, Gingrich is the best speaker. He's also entertaining. Smart as hell.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> I really like Newt


Newt is stealing a lot of Dr. Paul's long held positions...

----------


## ClayTrainor

> all this talk about how we must protect Israel is pissing me off...


Virtually everything everyone on that stage is saying except Ron Paul tends to piss me off.  lol

----------


## wgadget

CAIN:  "Because I'm a talk show host..."

----------


## libertybrewcity

Cain doesn't have a campaign.

----------


## zacharyrow

I've had it with these "Ron is losing because he is speaking his mind" posts. You know what? Ron Paul knocked the crap out of those questions. That was the best 10 minutes for him since the last election. If people want to continue to believe this fear bullcrap, then oh well. They don't deserve to have Ron Paul as president.

Everyone that understands history, understands Ron Paul completely destroyed Rick.

----------


## payme_rick

> I have to say, as awesome as Ron Paul was, he missed a very obvious rebuttal line to Santorum. Santorum kept talking about his "Iran Freedom Act" and promoting freedom in Iran. Ron could've turned that around by noting that we overthrew a DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED GOVERNMENT in Iran when we installed the Shah in 1953. Talk about hypocrisy.


uhmmm, he did...

----------


## Billay

This Iran $#@! is gonna be spun folks.

----------


## Badger Paul

""iran is not a threat if they get nukes". 

No they're not.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

woah.  bachmann taking heat

----------


## Romulus

Irs lawyer
irs lawyer
irs lawyer

----------


## jware

Wow, what a question lol

----------


## wgadget

> Newt is stealing a lot of Dr. Paul's long held positions...


Paul/Newt 2012

----------


## newbitech

> Man sometimes i wish Ron would soften up on the Iran $#@!. He is a $#@!in superstar and then he just loses all the support when he says that "iran is not a threat if they get nukes".


Everyone is worried about who is going to use a nuke.  How do the Iranians feel about being surrounded by nukes on all sides?  No one is going to use a nuke.  It's all about fear and who controls the fear.  We have nothing to fear from Iran.

----------


## devil21

Bachmann looks scary.  Almost Pelosi-ish.

Wow check out all the boos!

----------


## libertybrewcity

why are people applauding such bull$#@! non substantive questions?

----------


## amonasro

> I have to say, as awesome as Ron Paul was, he missed a very obvious rebuttal line to Santorum. Santorum kept talking about his "Iran Freedom Act" and promoting freedom in Iran. Ron could've turned that around by noting that we overthrew a DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED GOVERNMENT in Iran when we installed the Shah in 1953. Talk about hypocrisy.


He did use that rebuttal! It was great!

----------


## parocks

> The conspiratorial side of me wonders if Santorum's secretly trying to help Ron by giving him more "Rudy" moments.


The Rudy moments not only helped Ron Paul they helped the candidates who attacked Ron as well.

----------


## Romulus

He's gay Michelle!

----------


## libertybrewcity

Bachmann just asked if "she would be submissive to her husband"

----------


## sevin

> Because it would be: "Ron Paul wants Iran to have nuclear weapon". It would be hard to sell. Please assure me that I'm wrong. I want so bad to be wrong about this.


That would be hard for anyone to say. Even anti-Ron Paul people know he doesn't necessarily want them to have a nuclear weapon. Anyone who ran that headline would look stupid.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

FOX should be ashamed for asking Bachmann that question.  That was horrible.

----------


## anewvoice

> Because it would be: "Ron Paul wants Iran to have nuclear weapon". It would be hard to sell. Please assure me that I'm wrong. I want so bad to be wrong about this.


Who here really believes that Israel cannot defend itself?

----------


## pauliticalfan

These "attacks" on Bachmann are set up to give her sympathy.

----------


## wgadget

> i've had it with these "ron is losing because he is speaking his mind" posts. You know what? Ron paul knocked the crap out of those questions. That was the best 10 minutes for him since the last election. If people want to continue to believe this fear bullcrap, then oh well. They don't deserve to have ron paul as president.
> 
> Everyone that understands history, understands ron paul completely destroyed rick.


^this^

----------


## Ranger29860

> FOX should be ashamed for asking Bachmann that question.  That was horrible.


I don't like her but that was seriously out of line.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

That was a low question by Fox on being submissive.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I've had it with these "Ron is losing because he is speaking his mind" posts. You know what? Ron Paul knocked the crap out of those questions. That was the best 10 minutes for him since the last election. If people want to continue to believe this fear bullcrap, then oh well. They don't deserve to have Ron Paul as president.
> 
> Everyone that understands history, understands Ron Paul completely destroyed Rick.


Atta boy newbie!!

With all respect.


Bunkloco

----------


## pcosmar

> Cain doesn't have a campaign.


He doesn't have a clue. I am baffled that people support him at all.

----------


## blocks

> Bachmann just asked if "she would be submissive to her husband"


Yeah that was a rather low-ball question to ask a woman running for president.

----------


## anaconda

Bachmann is doing well.

----------


## wgadget

> The Rudy moments not only helped Ron Paul they helped the candidates who attacked Ron as well.


Huh?

----------


## idirtify

> I like this debate. 
> 
> Real contrasts.


Hell yes! Hardball questions all around! Let the fireworks fly and only the real thing will survive. This is great! Now if they would just hit Bachmann with “praying away the gay”.

----------


## jware

Romney is 10th Amendment when it comes to healthcare, but gay rights should be a federal issue

----------


## Romulus

They will attack Ron on this gay marriage issue..

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

I missed the debate. Where can I watch the whole thing online? Is it worth it?

----------


## Agorism

This debate is boarding on great contrast while at times just wild circus with that Bachmann submission question.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

The fox live stream isn't working for me, boy do I wish I could be watching this right now.

----------


## _b_

> I missed the debate. Where can I watch the whole thing online? Is it worth it?


Still going http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Ranger29860

> They will attack Ron on this gay marriage issue..


good cause personal liberty > religious dogma

----------


## anaconda

Huntsmen is horribly scripted. So is Cain. So is Tpaw. So is Romney.

----------


## Agorism

> I missed the debate. Where can I watch the whole thing online? Is it worth it?



Not really. Worth it live, but on replay...nah.

----------


## Suzu

I cannot keep up with this thread... Wanted to ask if anyone noticed Santorum criticizing Iran for suppressing "gay rights"? LOL

----------


## terp

Huntsman's got seven kids? Come on!  They can't _all_ be terrific.

----------


## wannaberocker

> lol they arnt though. sadly the sheep are to stupid to realize that.


But being that honest dosnt win you anything.

----------


## libertybrewcity

the new question on fox is "how is Ron Paul doing?" wowowowoowow

----------


## Billay

Fox chat asked how Ron Paul is doing. Polling in the 70's

----------


## Joey Fuller

Who won the straw poll?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Santorum is so stupid.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

So Santorum is really after Paul tonight huh?  Man, like he's in love with him or something

EDIT:  Ha!  just realized I thought of that during the gay marriage debate...coincidence??

----------


## flightlesskiwi

the justices forced gay marriage on people

----------


## Tiger35

Who is forcing Gay marriage on me? Ron owned that question.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Santorum is so stupid.


A stupid, dishonest, evil prick.

----------


## blocks

> Who won the straw poll?


its saturday

----------


## devil21

> Who won the straw poll?


Saturday.

----------


## Agorism

Paul should respond to google santorum.

----------


## wgadget

Here's a good stream that doesn't buffer constantly...

http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891/

----------


## sevin

It's almost like the people behind the scene told Santorum: "Your job tonight is to attack Ron Paul."

----------


## Romulus

They love to pin Santorum against Ron

----------


## Original_Intent

Santorum is SO pissing me off. What a prick

----------


## ravedown

santorum is in a time warp from 1965...wake up d-bag, youre position doesnt play nationally.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

RP got high marks on the poller during the marriage question.  They pulled it quick, must have been surprised.

----------


## Eryxis

Excellent answer!

----------


## payme_rick

Ron didn't do as well on the Gay Marriage deal...  not horrible, just not as well...

----------


## anewvoice

tonight is Santorum vs Ron Paul, interesting

----------


## RSLudlum

LOL...Did Santorum just say that judges forced gay marriage on people?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> LOL...Did Santorum just say that judges forced gay marriage on people?


yes

----------


## devil21

What is wrong with Santorums hands?

I guess weird lighting.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> LOL...Did Santorum just say that judges forced gay marriage on people?


Yeah. WTF?

----------


## Krugerrand

> So Santorum is really after Paul tonight huh?  Man, like he's in love with him or something
> 
> EDIT:  Ha!  just realized I thought of that during the gay marriage debate...coincidence??


it's his only chance to gain traction ... you have to attack the leader when you're not the top dog.  Smart politically ... except it would be smarter for him to just quit.

----------


## pauliticalfan

This is what we're up against.

----------


## Romulus

Google Santorum

----------


## Agorism

Santorum doing well means taking votes away from social con Bachmann at Ames.

Guess that's fine.

----------


## Ranger29860

omg santorum is a cold hearted bastard

----------


## Magicman

I liked santorum's position on abortion but he's a hypocrite when it comes to war and bloodshed.

----------


## anaconda

Ron should have pushed the patriotic reason for the 10th amendment on the gay marriage question.

----------


## JS4Pat

On my facebook wall - a good friend of mine comments...




> ‎@John, your man is WAYYY too "out there" to ever get my humble, midwestern, small business owner vote. I think he's very smart and does indeed have some good points, but sorry, he is just not someone I could ever support. He seems like a nut to those, like me, who don't know everything he's ever said or done!


My response...

Many people felt as you did Karen before truly understanding the message of liberty and how our constitutional Republic is supposed to work. I would recommend reading a couple of his books - "Liberty Defined" and "The Revolution: A Manifesto".

----------


## Razmear

Just came back home from work and tuned in, looks like I have to wait til Midnight for the rebroadcast. So how's Ron been doing? getting any airtime?

eb

----------


## payme_rick

Sanitarium got applause for the abortion answer, but all I heard was "blah blah *hiccup* blah blah *repeat myself* blah *hiccup*"

----------


## flightlesskiwi

they do offer rape victims a pill to take after the act has been committed... wonder if he'd outlaw that.

----------


## wgadget

> omg santorum is a cold hearted bastard


He's a devout Catholic in love with humanity....LOL

----------


## anaconda

Sounds like a lotta gay haters in the audience.

----------


## V3n

I've watched a lot of 'debates' over the years.  This is BY FAR the worst I've ever seen.  To those who cannot watch.. be thankful, watch the "highlights" on youtube.  To those who have watched, like me, I feel so bad.  Incredible farce, infinitely ridiculous, this whole thing has been a farce.

----------


## Bordillo

If you could abort a baby that you knew would be hitler would you do it?

----------


## _b_

Santorum should be running for office within his church rather than president.

----------


## Ranger29860

> He's a devout Catholic in love with humanity....LOL


Dont kill the babys but bomb every third world country back to the stoneage

----------


## anewvoice

"We've got a lot of people out of work", wow, thanks for restating the obvious

----------


## devil21

Jesus, Mitt doesn't answer a question head on.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Republican's fix for everything: savings accounts. Why the hell do we need unemployment savings accounts?

----------


## purplechoe

> I cannot keep up with this thread... Wanted to ask if anyone noticed Santorum criticizing Iran for suppressing "gay rights"? LOL


just like they are as far as gay marriage is concerned...

----------


## Matt Collins

Once again tonight we are treated to candidates on stage who have multiple choice answers on their foreign policy positions. They either promote a foreign policy that drains Americas bank account and cost American lives in trillion dollar undeclared wars with no end.



No candidate on stage except Ron Paul has a consistent or coherent foreign policy stance that would keep America safe, prosperous, and free.

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Jesus, Mitt doesn't answer a question head on.


He's doing what he needs to do to stay ahead :/

----------


## Agorism

I bet mommy blogger loved Santorum's dumba$% answers.

----------


## Bordillo

> Jesus, Mitt doesn't answer a question head on.


not jesus, Joseph Smith

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Man these debates get me fighting mad

----------


## sevin

> Jesus, Mitt doesn't answer a question head on.


Sure as hell doesn't. 

As president he would do as tptb command.

----------


## Romulus

no applause for Romney lol

----------


## _b_

> I've watched a lot of 'debates' over the years.  This is BY FAR the worst I've ever seen.  To those who cannot watch.. be thankful, watch the "highlights" on youtube.  To those who have watched, like me, I feel so bad.  Incredible farce, infinitely ridiculous, this whole thing has been a farce.


They all are, but I agree this one is pretty bad.  Looks like they are purposefully starting bickering between some candidates so that Mitt can slide by.  I'd love to see a debate where each candidate gets to answer every question.  Not going to hold my breath.

----------


## Agorism

Ya can barely keep up with this thread.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Huntsman sounds like he is going to cry.

----------


## Ranger29860

> no applause for Romney lol


lol i noticed that.. its because everyone falls asleep when he talks

----------


## devil21

> no applause for Romney lol


If it's anything like the SC debate was, it's HOT in that room and people are getting worn down by the end of the debate.  Not much applause from here on out, I bet.

----------


## anewvoice

EPA reign of terror?  Santorum would want to bomb them then.

----------


## efiniti

> The fox live stream isn't working for me, boy do I wish I could be watching this right now.


http://sunlightfoundation.com/live/

----------


## sevin

I am so tired of people rambling without offering any real solutions.

----------


## Romulus

this bitch does not like Ron Paul

----------


## idirtify

> it's his only chance to gain traction ... you have to attack the leader when you're not the top dog.  Smart politically ... except it would be smarter for him to just quit.


Smart, only if it works; but stupid if it doesnt. Hes sacrificing his credibility with every confrontation.

----------


## WD-NY

From Andrew Sullivan: 
http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast....op-debate.html



> 9.19 pm. Great to see Paul and Santorum go at it over Iran. Great comeback from Ron Paul on who started this conflict: the US did. The first real smackdown of neocon nonsense in the debate so far. So just as I thought he was wobbly, he got his mojo back.
> 
> 9.16 pm. Ron Paul is having a bad night. He seems more meandering, more out of it, more rambling old man than usual. And I say that as a fan of his non-interventionist courage. Loved the line about Cuba, though. Same principle as Israel.

----------


## anaconda

Ron should get headlines out of this debate on the Iran issue. It was the most intense moment along with the Tpaw/Bachmann cat fight.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Huntsman sounds like he is going to cry.


Lol!  Ya know he really loves the Country man!


Bunkloco

----------


## Krugerrand

> Republican's fix for everything: savings accounts. Why the hell do we need unemployment savings accounts?


Savings accounts cut through the DEM burning desire to 'safety net' us ... but lets people keep their money.  It's generally a good concept politically when up against DEMs.

----------


## Joey Fuller

Who won the straw poll?

----------


## payme_rick

damn, should get a shirt for participating in this thread, it's nuts

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Did Romney slide by that whole social issues segment? He should've been targeted during that, for sure.

----------


## Romulus

nvm

----------


## lucky_bg

> The fox live stream isn't working for me, boy do I wish I could be watching this right now.


Watch here:

http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891/

----------


## wgadget

Now for the REAL ANSWER...Ask RON.

Bachmann is clueless.

----------


## Aratus

> lol i noticed that.. its because everyone falls asleep when he talks


mitt was not the greatest orator of all time when he was our governor. gentleman mitt was polite and bland tonite?

----------


## V3n

I love Ron Paul.  But I hate all of these people.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Ron should get headlines out of this debate on the Iran issue. It was the most intense moment along with the Tpaw/Bachmann cat fight.


Keyword: _should_ 

I hope so -and in a good light.


Bunkloco

----------


## flightlesskiwi

TARP was a blank friggin check, Bachmann

----------


## wgadget

Herman is still there?

----------


## _b_

> Ron should get headlines out of this debate on the Iran issue. It was the most intense moment along with the Tpaw/Bachmann cat fight.


I hope some people will actually go look into the history between the US and Iran now that they have probably heard something new about it.  And maybe we can start a donation thread to buy Santorum a history book that goes farther back than 1979.

----------


## sevin

Yeah, damn I hope they ask ron about the debt ceiling.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I love Ron Paul.  But I hate all of these people.


That's a good sign for your sanity!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I hope some people will actually go look into the history between the US and Iran now that they have probably heard something new about it.  And maybe we can start a donation thread to buy Santorum a history book that goes farther back than 1979.


nice!  *zing*

----------


## newbitech

a blank check with an exact number on it.  sweet!

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Man these debates get me fighting mad


After what happened to me at B of A I need to listen to this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-58-36lSqG4

----------


## sevin

Herman Cain preaches away. Sometimes I get the feeling he has no idea what he's talking about.

----------


## Billay

chucktodd Chuck Todd 
Now THAT's the Ron Paul that mucked up many a debate for the GOP candidates in 2007-8 as well. Knocks them off message
22 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply


Whats this suppose to mean?

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Watch here:
> 
> http://www.seeon.tv/view/15891/


Watching now, VERY jerky right now.

----------


## wannaberocker

Sometimes i think Ron is to stright forward and not tactful with his words. Iv meet people who will love paul for half the debate and then he will say something and they will be like "yeah, ok i dont like him anymore". Like the Iran question, he just went stright into the oh they are not a threat, i dont care if they get a nuke. Now that sounds good to the people on this forum but libertarians are not even 50% of the population. Why cant he just say something more tactful like "i dont think standing here right now and say ill attack iran is right. When im president if a situation arrises where we are under direct threat, i will act swiftly". You know something like that where people dont just go "omg ron paul will let people attack us and not do a thing". It pisses me off because every debate he is doing awesome and then when it comes to military people stop listening to him.

----------


## wgadget

I wonder if they'll ask Ron any economy questions?

----------


## ravedown

bracing myself for the luntz bull$#@!...gotta hide the breakables nearby

----------


## Krugerrand

> “Smart”, only if it works; but stupid if it doesn’t. He’s sacrificing his credibility with every confrontation.


I think it was his only chance ... stick a fork in him, he's done.  (what credibility?)

----------


## Matt Collins

Bachmann has voted in support of $133.5 billion dollars in foreign aid thus far(Congressional Research Service). This included $6.6 billion in aid to Egypt, $159 million in aid to China, and another $6 million in aid to Libya. (U.S. State Department, Congressional Budget Justifications for Foreign Operations, FY2010 and FY2011)

----------


## Eryxis

Whoa... Fed being discussed openly.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

woah... Newt supports central banking.  surprise surprise.

----------


## Ranger29860

I hope they let him rebut

----------


## anewvoice

NEWT wants to audit the fed, oh eff off

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Newt is for auditing the fed now??

----------


## Matt Collins

Pawlenty supported health insurance mandates before it was unpopular in the GOP.
“We’ll be looking, like we do in automobile insurance, to require people who have the resources and the means to have [health] insurance.” – former Governor Pawlenty in May 2006 (Ronald Kessler, NewsMax, June 8, 2011)

Running for president? Drop support for universal coverage.
“But to some health care experts…Pawlenty's critique of Obamacare is a tale of two governors: From one who embraced the goal of universal coverage to one more focused on budgets, costs and what he calls ‘timeless conservative principles.’” (Kevin Diaz, Star Tribune, August 6, 2011)

----------


## libertybrewcity

there is no way they just gave NEWT $#@!ING GINGRICH a question about the federal reserve.

----------


## Romulus

End the Fed!

----------


## wgadget

Paul/Newt 2012

----------


## anaconda

Newt HELPING US on the FED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## _b_

Here it comes!

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

End the Fed
"My name is Newt Gingrich - and I've stolen this message."

----------


## purplechoe

> woah... Newt supports central banking.  surprise surprise.


well it is one of the planks of the communist manifesto...

----------


## bunklocoempire

Like that Newt Fed question wasn't obvious.

friggin' wannabe


Bunkloco

----------


## Tiger35

Winner winner chicken dinner! END THE FED!

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Good stuff from Ron. Stiff the Fed.

----------


## sevin

awesome answer, Ron!!

----------


## anewvoice

Santorum was tea party?  WTF

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum is a $#@!ing ass

----------


## zacharyrow

Rick Santorum is such a $#@!ing bitch.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum is a DICK

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

LOL Rick Santorum is an idiot.

----------


## anewvoice

What a prick, eff you Santorum

----------


## Eryxis

No love for santorum

----------


## Romulus

rebuttal on this prick!

----------


## wannaberocker

i hate these gay marriage bull$#@! questions. Who gives a $#@! about marriage gay or stright when the nation is in an economic dump?

----------


## jware

Santorum STFU. These half assed and uncalled for attacks on RP are getting really annoying

----------


## libertyfanatic

Santorum will be out after Ames

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Santorum just nailed his coffin shut.

----------


## Andrew Ryan

I hate Santorum.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Santorum was tea party?  WTF


This guy is a $#@!ing disgrace. Hope he's pelted with snowballs during the winter season.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron needs to say he has been against the fed for YEARS. newt just joined the rhetoric wagon a couple months ago.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Is he for real?

What is this?  3 card monty?


Bunkloco

----------


## _b_

> Santorum is a $#@!ing ass


 But that is his platform.

----------


## payme_rick

WHAT? Paul and Bachmann are responsible for ALL of the effin' congress?

----------


## V3n

Santorum or Pawlenty, or whoever the $#@! is on tv right now just commited political SUICIDE! criticizing the Tea Party.

----------


## devil21

Santorum is slashing his own throat by taking up the position that debt ceilings need to be raised.  NOT SMART DUDE

----------


## pdavis

Santorum is desperate.

----------


## sevin

Remain calm, people. Santorum is not the real threat. He's just there to draw fire from us.

----------


## SamuraisWisdom

Again, no rebuttal?!  Really?!

----------


## RP Supporter

Santorum has a little crush on Ron, methinks.

----------


## anewvoice

A direct attack and no effin rebuttal?  WTF is that

----------


## Bordillo

Rick santorum: We might go bankrupt but we wont lets any **** get married

----------


## Petar

Santorum is a bunch of santorum.

----------


## Razmear

> Paul/Newt 2012


Paul / DeMint 2012!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> But that is his platform.


in fact, it's the very definition of his name.

----------


## jct74

> Watching now, VERY jerky right now.


this is a good one
http://www.justin.tv/pepperman2

----------


## Romulus

Who's winning Rick? little bitch

----------


## anaconda

> Herman is still there?


Don't flame me but Cain is kind of growing on me.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## HoosierJayhawk

> End the Fed
> "My name is Newt Gingrich - and I've stolen this message."


approve

----------


## Billay

You can tell Ron is doing well in the polls.

----------


## V3n

WAIT - Santorum and Pawlenty are not the same person.. hold on now!

----------


## brushfire

> santorum is a DICK


Well, according to a google search, santorum is what came out of a... ah... never mind.

----------


## Ranger29860

> WAIT - Santorum and Pawlenty are not the same person.. hold on now!


your full of it! that can not possible be true!

----------


## anewvoice

> Don't flame me but Cain is kind of growing on me.


so does fungus but it's not anything to smile about

----------


## libertybrewcity

Santorum recognizes that Ron is the frontrunner.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Remain calm, people. Santorum is not the real threat. He's just there to draw fire from us.


Understood, it's just that nobody ever invites me to the super bowl... or UFC, or...



Bunkloco

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> well, according to a google search, santorum is what came out of a... Ah... Never mind.


lol!!

----------


## anaconda

> Who's winning Rick? little bitch



LOL Mr.1% thinks Mr.16% is "mostly wrong on everything."

----------


## libertybrewcity

Santorum has santorum on his face.

----------


## AGRP

Santorum's job was to take pot shots at Ron during the entire debate.

----------


## jct74

> Newt is for auditing the fed now??


read this thread 
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...gratitude-quot

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So Santorum is the founding father of the Tea Party, but then blames the Tea Party for the debt deal…even though he think the ceiling should be raised.

----------


## Ranger29860

> Santorum recognizes that Ron is the frontrunner.


I think it is funny that he is going after paul but then claims tee party status and then bashes the policies the support.

----------


## devil21

Going after Tea Party support wont do any favors for Santorum.  Im glad he did that.

No rebuttal for RP too?  $#@! Fox.

----------


## Tiger35

Mitt no longer seems to be in this debate. GOOD. Rick Perry as Chong Lee would say after bashing Jackson's head in "You are NEXT!"

----------


## Romulus

> WHAT? Paul and Bachmann are responsible for ALL of the effin' congress?


Yeah blame the Tea Party!

----------


## pcosmar

Santorum would look better with a narrow mustache.

----------


## jware

Bachmann gets rebuttal but not RP

----------


## V3n

Bachmann apparently needs MORE time.


(the last hour and 54 minutes weren't enough)

----------


## purplechoe

I think I picked the wrong week for quitting sniffing glue...

----------


## anewvoice

you owe Bachmann 15 seconds?  bite me

----------


## zacharyrow

Uh, paul was mentioned too.

----------


## Michael Landon

$#@! you Fox.  Where's Ron's rebuttal?

- ML

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

Bachmann was the leading voice against the debt ceiling?? what about Paul??

----------


## RSLudlum

Who the hell would actually vote for that pompous, jackass Santorum?

----------


## Romulus

The Tea Party is Flat - Rick Anal Froth

----------


## payme_rick

Wait, Bachmann gets to re-ass but not megatRon?

----------


## RP Supporter

> Who the hell would actually vote for that pompous, jackass Santorum?


His family's pretty big.

----------


## newbitech

oh sure give Bachmann time to insist she was a leading voice against raising the debt ceiling.  such BS.

----------


## efiniti

> Paul / DeMint 2012!


I can dig it.  That feels like a very compatible combo.

----------


## V3n

Magneto says he voted for Boner's deal.  Let's all vote for him!

----------


## Romulus

> $#@! you Fox.  Where's Ron's rebuttal?
> 
> - ML


No kidding... screwed again

----------


## bunklocoempire

> So Santorum is the founding father of the Tea Party, but then blames the Tea Party for the debt dealeven though he think the ceiling should be raised.


He's better than Obama, so it all makes perfect sense.... 

 Nice catch. It's like he's running a crooked carnival game.


Bunkloco

----------


## devil21

> Who the hell would actually vote for that pompous, jackass Santorum?


The hardcore hypocrite fundies will.  Fortunately they are less and less powerful these days.

----------


## libertybrewcity

why is everyone taking Ron's positions?

----------


## payme_rick

Kiss yur ass goodbye, Hunstman...

----------


## anewvoice

> why is everyone taking Ron's positions?


because they are the right positions.

----------


## carmaphob

> I think I picked the wrong week for quit sniffing clue...


 Colonel Mustard???

----------


## Tiger35

““First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”.

Mahatma Gandhi.

----------


## jware

Closing comments, Ron HAS to knock this out of the park

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> why is everyone taking Ron's positions?


He's catching on, I'm telling ya!

----------


## anaconda

Santorum is like a disturbed little frat boy in 50+ year old guy's body.

----------


## anewvoice

Is Santorum really claiming media bias against himself? wow

----------


## pcosmar

> why is everyone taking Ron's positions?


Because they are the right positions.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> He's catching on, I'm telling ya!


freedom IS popular!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Nows the time to say he predicted the financial crises

----------


## kill the banks

I liked including this http://www.dailypaul.com/172271/soun...ederal-reserve to eliminate 1.6 trillion debt ... I know a few researchers one with big web site that wanted to see this in his advertising a's well , to show he is serious ... kill the banks

----------


## Krugerrand

> I can dig it.  That feels like a very compatible combo.


Ron Paul / John Mackey

----------


## purplechoe

> Colonel Mustard???


glue...

----------


## payme_rick

Santorum: "Me and my wife really enjoy Iowa, we actually took a week's vacation from rescuing little American babies off of the dinner-plates of evil Iranians to come here and visit with you nice folk... I'm a douche, goodnight, and thank you..."

----------


## surf

$#@! yeah. peace, pot, and prosperity

----------


## payme_rick

Oooh, oooooH, Ronsecutioner dropped the "Creator"-bomb...  nicccccce...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Gold standard! Booyah!

----------


## V3n

I'm donating $20.12 to RON PAUL right now, how about you?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

Nice closing comment from Paul

----------


## ClayTrainor

Great closing statement!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Santorum: "Me and my wife really enjoy Iowa, we actually took a week's vacation from rescuing little American babies off of the dinner-plates of evil Iranians to come here and visit with you nice folk... I'm a douche, goodnight, and thank you..."


good summary +rep

----------


## _b_

Oh look, Mitt is still there.

----------


## sevin

> I'm donating $20.12 to RON PAUL right now, how about you?


Good idea!

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

really enjoyed his closing statement "peace and prosperity.. all through liberty"

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Nice closing statement from RP.

----------


## anaconda

> Closing comments, Ron HAS to knock this out of the park



He didn't have to but he did anyway. Glad he got the expense of the wars in.

----------


## Romulus

Parack ?

----------


## Ranger29860

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?



lol in Iowa he damn  well better

----------


## sevin

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?


Yes, of course, but if the market preferred something else, he would support that, too.

----------


## devil21

F U Frank Moneybomb!

Donate $20.12 to RP over the next hour.

----------


## _b_

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?


He didn't specify how the gold standard would come about.  Defacto free market gold standard (and silver too!).

----------


## RP Supporter

Pawlenty's hoping to be Uncle Ben in the next Spiderman movie.

----------


## idirtify

> Ron needs to say he has been against the fed for YEARS. newt just joined the rhetoric wagon a couple months ago.


He did - when he replied right after Newt and joked that its good that the mainstream is finally catching up with us.

----------


## anaconda

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?


I noticed that too...

----------


## jware

> F U Frank Moneybomb!
> 
> Donate $20.12 to RP over the next hour.


Great idea!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Does Hunstman love this country?

----------


## Restore-America-NOW

Someone summarize for me while I wait for the tube to upload the RP highlights. Did we do well tonight?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?


A spoonful at a time.  People are aware that gold is doing well.  More so than what they know about competing currencies.


Bunkloco

----------


## Agorism

Intrade Ames odds nearly even. Bachmann still has 5% lead

----------


## Ekrub

> F U Frank Moneybomb!
> 
> Donate $20.12 to RP over the next hour.


This needs to go viral NOW!!!!!!!!! DP and RPF need stickies. Let's get this going!!!!

----------


## newbitech

its huntsman going to cry>?

----------


## Romulus

Time to go to Fox News.

----------


## anewvoice

Cain - Send a business problem solver to DC (done)
Mitt Romney has lived in the real economy?  "Thank you and I'd love your help." - puke
Paul - Message of liberty and peace
Bachmann - Party at my house
Pawlenty - Did I mention I hate Obama, and Bachmann
Huntsman - I love this country, borrowed Ron Paul bankruptcy statement
Newt - Man, I really can speak and make a great politician, if only I were not Newt

----------


## libertybrewcity

why are people yelling Ron Paul?

----------


## brushfire

They want to draw the Paul cat calls...

----------


## sevin

Vote! 

http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

----------


## evadmurd

Why wasn't Ron given an extra 15 sec to address Santorium's attack like Bachmann was?

----------


## Magicman

When is the results from the straw poll going to be revealed?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul is explaining economics 101 to Santorum

----------


## AGRP

> Ron goes back to supporting the gold standard?


He, and everyone, was pressed for time.  I wouldn't be concerned about details.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

santorum and paul having a conversation.. notice that??

----------


## anaconda

Gingrich is just hitting it out of the park tonight. In terms of addressing the main stream.

----------


## _b_

"Sean Hannity in the spin room", boy is that ever accurate.

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

Sean your hair is soo grey

----------


## GunnyFreedom

The line I sent a gazillion times they never printed:

if you hate Iran you have to vote Ron Paul: Ron Paul would let Israel destroy Iran if they wanted to instead of America telling Israel what they can and can not do.

----------


## Cdn_for_liberty

Santorum talking with Ron after the closing.  what's up with that?

----------


## rich34

> Don't flame me but Cain is kind of growing on me.


You haven't seen enough of him apparently.  He's as bad as Mitt when it comes to flip flopping or changing his words to suit the crowd.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

F u frank!!!

----------


## amonasro

> Someone summarize for me while I wait for the tube to upload the RP highlights. Did we do well tonight?


We did. During the second half Santorum took some pot shots resulting in some exciting moments.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Embarassing cat call, sorry

----------


## ravedown

oh that face is so punchable

----------


## Billay

Who are the morons shotuing Ron Paul? Tell them to $#@! off.

----------


## anaconda

Uggh! Now Hannity. Sounds like Ron is skipping this again. Good choice.

----------


## efiniti

> Someone summarize for me while I wait for the tube to upload the RP highlights. Did we do well tonight?


Everyone on stage was too busy canabilizing each other tonight.  Ron could've been playing a gameboy, ignoring the questions, and still come out on top.

----------


## _b_

> When is the results from the straw poll going to be revealed?


Straw poll is actually on the 13th, I think.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

frank's neck keeps getting fatter.. or his shirts keep getting tighter

----------


## demolama

All right here we go... Newt, Romney, and Pawlenty win!   According to Frank

----------


## evadmurd

Why does Romney remind me of Will Farrell in Anchorman?

----------


## DirtMcGirt

> Cain - Send a business problem solver to DC (done)
> Mitt Romney has lived in the real economy?  "Thank you and I'd love your help." - puke
> Paul - Message of liberty and peace
> Bachmann - Party at my house
> Pawlenty - Did I mention I hate Obama, and Bachmann
> Huntsman - I love this country, borrowed Ron Paul bankruptcy statement
> Newt - Man, I really can speak and make a great politician, if only I were not Newt


Perfect recap on their final statements!

----------


## devil21

F U Frank moneybomb!  Donate 20.12 to the campaign over the next hour.

----------


## Razmear

Vote at Foxnews.com  results at: 
http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

Ron is winning, Newt second at the moment

National Vote
Paul 	

	882
Gingrich 	

	288
Cain 	

	214
Bachmann 	

	202
Romney 	

	180
Santorum 	

	85
Huntsman 	

	62
Pawlenty 	

	46

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Hate to be conspiracy theorist, but do you think the people shouting Ron Paul are Fox plants?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> frank's neck keeps getting fatter.. or his shirts keep getting tighter


A poll could tell us...


Bunkloco

----------


## libertybrewcity

people need to stop yelling ron paul. WTH

----------


## V3n

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	3xx7xx8xx
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-11 22:04:01

Money where my mouth is. This is BULL$#@!. TELL THEM!

----------


## brushfire

hxxp:
//www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

Paul 	

	337
Gingrich 	

	105
Cain 	

	91
Bachmann 	

	89
Romney 	

	67
Santorum 	

	26
Huntsman 	

	25
Pawlenty 	

	13

----------


## rich34

> It's almost like the people behind the scene told Santorum: "Your job tonight is to attack Ron Paul."


I thought the same thing.  And not only that, but Fox did their best at hitting Ron up on all his weak points to the "typical republican" voter.  Saturday is going to be a crap shoot now, thanks to none other than Fox news.  Ron better get his ground game together big time.  I really felt like we had it, but now it's a toss up.  Not that it matters of course.  As soon as Ron wins, the "real headline" is going to be slick Rick Perry enters the race....

----------


## wannaberocker

> The line I sent a gazillion times they never printed:
> 
> if you hate Iran you have to vote Ron Paul: Ron Paul would let Israel destroy Iran if they wanted to instead of America telling Israel what they can and can not do.


Again there is a way that ron could have used that idea. But he didnt and lost alot of support (not from people like us). But from your average joes who dont follow politics. 
Ron's ideas are true, but his answers are so long that most people dont understand it.

----------


## _b_

> Hate to be conspiracy theorist, but do you think the people shouting Ron Paul are Fox plants?


Wouldn't be surprised.  Just like the really offensive stuff seen at Tea Party rallies being waved around by plants.

----------


## vita3

Ron did great.

----------


## wannaberocker

If Bachmann wins she should make Ron her VP. Someone who understands the economy alot better than most of them.

----------


## Agorism

What kind of poll? 

Telephone poll?

----------


## anaconda

> Vote at Foxnews.com  results at: 
> http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11
> 
> Ron is winning, Newt second at the moment
> 
> National Vote
> Paul 	
> 
> 	882
> ...


All I see is a big map. Where do I vote?

----------


## Michael Landon

I went to the link and I couldn't find a place to vote.  Help please.

- ML

----------


## wgadget

> All I see is a big map. Where do I vote?


Type in your zip code top right.

----------


## Billay

Sean Hannity said Ron Paul had alot of great applause lines wow.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

about the poll:

type in your zip code, click on the person, a popup comes up and then go from there.  running slow.

----------


## Razmear

Need more Green!

----------


## devil21

Click on the area you live on the map.  It should bring up a list of candidates to choose from.

Its getting swamped and barely responsive.

----------


## AGRP

I see Fox News did away with their text voting system. 

I guess they cant have 200+ year old people think Ron Paul is electable.

----------


## Thomas

no need to spam their poll and de-legitimize it

----------


## Razmear

> All I see is a big map. Where do I vote?


Vote on the FoxNews page, not on the map page. 

eb

----------


## jware

Will Ron be on for an interview?

----------


## wgadget

They're doing a great job SPINNING in the spin room.

----------


## wgadget

> no need to spam their poll and de-legitimize it


It only allows ONE VOTE.

----------


## Fredom101

> Need more Green!


That's a really weird map. They show L.A. but nothing until Tijuana going south, as if San Diego is a small town! Good to see the Green in SD anyway.

----------


## wgadget

> Will Ron be on for an interview?


They didn't mention his name, but that doesn't really mean anything...I hope so

----------


## anaconda

> Ron did great.


^This.

----------


## V3n

Vote with your pocketbook.. donate now!

----------


## Magsec

Paul never does so well with his first couple of responses, but he was definitely on fire during the foreign policy round.  He's said it before, but I like that quote about how America stood up to a nuclear power than had tens of thousands of nuclear weapons and now it wets its pants at the thought a country possibly having just one in the distant future.

----------


## sevin

> no need to spam their poll and de-legitimize it


Are you telling me I shouldn't vote for whoever I thought made the best arguments at the debate? 

Is me voting for my favorite "spamming" their poll?

----------


## lucky_bg

> All I see is a big map. Where do I vote?


You need to select your city. At the top of the map there is "Change city" field. Select city and press Go.

----------


## wgadget

Dang, lots of yellow Gingrich in Iowa...

----------


## speciallyblend

> Vote at Foxnews.com  results at: 
> http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11
> 
> Ron is winning, Newt second at the moment
> 
> National Vote
> Paul 	
> 
> 	882
> ...


i don't see where i can vote. looks like i have to register to vote, but anyway looks like ron paul is kicking ass and the map shows we are kicking it all over america f you fox!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron Paul won hands down

----------


## Razmear

Wonder if Ron will snub Hannity again? Is there a Tea Party rally tonight he's going to instead, like he did for us in SC?

eb

----------


## anaconda

> They didn't mention his name, but that doesn't really mean anything...I hope so


I think Ron has blown off Hannity permanently.

----------


## wgadget

> You need to select your city. At the top of the map there is "Change city" field. Select city and press Go.


OR just type in your zip code.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hawaii representing. 



Bunkloco

----------


## RM918

Stossel says HE'S going to have Ron on.

----------


## Thomas

> It only allows ONE VOTE.


I mean we shouldn't crush it.

----------


## _b_

"There is passion for Ron Paul."  Darn right, but they are trying to pass it off as just us libertarians.

----------


## Razmear

> i don't see where i can vote. looks like i have to register to vote, but anyway looks like ron paul is kicking ass and the map shows we are kicking it all over america f you fox!!


On the FoxNews.com page there is a VOTE NOW button, click on it. 
It will geolocate you and ask for your vote. 
It might be a bit sluggish at the moment. 

eb

----------


## wgadget

> Stossel says HE'S going to have Ron on.


Where's Stossel?  When?

----------


## RM918

On FBN, right now.

----------


## kpitcher

I was in an area with no votes yet. It listed backman, cain, gingrich all at 0. Was this the same everywhere or did they randomly pick 3 names?

----------


## wgadget

Bachmann wants that straw poll win, don't she?  "I WAS BORN IN IOWA...hint, hint."

----------


## trey4sports

of course Santorum attacked Paul. The quickest way to boost your numbers as a unknown is to attack the front-runner. That's exactly what he did.

----------


## HoosierJayhawk

on the fox news map Gingrich who stole Ron's points is doing very well

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

I am getting the feeling Paul got painted as the fringe candidate.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Took me a while to get into the poll but once I did, I was proud to see Ron Paul ahead in my zip code in suburban West Palm Beach, Florida!

----------


## anaconda

> I am getting the feeling Paul got painted as the fringe candidate.


This is to be expected. A few more percentage points and this will evolve into ugly attacks.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Dang, lots of yellow Gingrich in Iowa...


change map to "state view"  Just about the whole country is GREEN!

Iowa:
Paul 	

	110
Gingrich 	

	59
Cain 	

	34

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Cannot vote on that poll.  Every time the box pops up where I put in the vote and the numbers to prove I'm a real human, the message says I did not put in the right numbers... but the right numbers are there where I typed them...  anyone else having this problem?

----------


## devil21

Ron Paul coming up on Stossel on FBN.

----------


## efiniti

What does everyone see in Gingrich?  After what happened in Meet the Press he sounds nearly identical to Paul.

----------


## Krugerrand

Romney's only state:
Utah picks Romney
Romney 	

	118
Paul 	

	61
Gingrich 	

	20

----------


## Razmear

> Ron Paul coming up on Stossel on FBN.


Grrrr, doesn't get FBN, oooh nice shot of Rand on the close.

----------


## V3n

Put your money where your mouth is or bitch all night.  Did you think freedom came cheap?

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> Cannot vote on that poll.  Every time the box pops up where I put in the vote and the numbers to prove I'm a real human, the message says I did not put in the right numbers... but the right numbers are there where I typed them...  anyone else having this problem?


I had to refresh the browser window a couple of times before it actually took.

----------


## ItsTime

Ron Paul killed it! Make a small donation tonight! http://ronpaul2012.com

then post it here!

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...on-This-Debate!

----------


## lucky_bg

> i don't see where i can vote. looks like i have to register to vote, but anyway looks like ron paul is kicking ass and the map shows we are kicking it all over america f you fox!!


Don't "$#@! you fox"! You have to vote! You don't need to register. You need to select your city. At the top of the map there is "Change city" field. Select city and press Go. You need to be patient. This interactive map is slow reacting. But it works. Let's vote poeple. This debate sucks enough already. We want to win this poll with overwhelming majority!

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> Bachmann's skirt was hitched up very very far when Hannity introduced her.


lol youtube?

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

Gingrich and Cain would be good cabinet picks.

----------


## Agorism

Go Paul!

----------


## kahless

Ron Paul is on FBN right now with Stossel talking about Iran.

----------


## emazur

In terms of presentation of ideas and winning audience enthusiasm, Bachmann won the debate.  In terms of actual solutions, Ron Paul, as always, wins.  I actually felt sorry for Santorum early on but any sympathy went right out the window when he said Ron was usually wrong.  Ron Paul has been right for decades.  And Santorum constantly flip flops of states rights vs. federal government.  Listen to his most recent C-SPAN interview a few days ago and compare to what he said today

----------


## asurfaholic

Topics voting - with the map has Ron Paul way in the lead

National Vote
Paul 	

	5648
Gingrich 	

	3614
Cain 	

	1870
Romney 	

	1460
Bachmann 	

	1432
Santorum 	

	690
Huntsman 	

	253
Pawlenty 	

	199

Votes as of 11:24 PM, 08/11/11

FoxNews / Topix YouDecide

----------


## lucky_bg

> It only allows ONE VOTE.


Or, if you use different browser second time, as I already did, then you can vote two times. ;-)

----------


## thehungarian

> Ron Paul is on FBN right now with Stossel talking about Iran.


Sweet mustard do I wish I got FBN. I must view this.

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

What happened to Bachmann when she left the stage?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Ron Paul won't put it this way, so WE need to:

If you hate Iran, then you should vote for Ron Paul -- because only Ron Paul as President will stop telling Israel what they can and can not do, and so let Israel destroy Iran at will.  Every other candidate would keep holding Israel back, and so Iran will remain untouched.

----------


## asurfaholic

> In terms of presentation of ideas and winning audience enthusiasm, Bachmann won the debate.  In terms of actual solutions, Ron Paul, as always, wins.  I actually felt sorry for Santorum early on but any sympathy went right out the window when he said Ron was usually wrong.  Ron Paul has been right for decades.  And Santorum constantly flip flops of states rights vs. federal government.  Listen to his most recent C-SPAN interview a few days ago and compare to what he said today


I disagree with your bachmann bit -  I don't believe she truly captivated the audience like she would have liked. I think people were more captivated by the candidates attacking one another, and even the host at times. She definitely did not win anything at this debate. Maybe she scored a migraine, but thats another story..

----------


## Dissident

Solid performance tonight.

----------


## purplechoe

> Sweet mustard do I wish I got FBN. I must view this.


he's finished now but here's a link...

http://www.seeon.tv/view/4847/

----------


## anaconda

> Ron Paul is on FBN right now with Stossel talking about Iran.


Yah Baby!

----------


## idirtify

> I had to refresh the browser window a couple of times before it actually took.


Me too, and it kept switching confirmation codes before I could hit "submit".

----------


## messana

Oh my god. And I thought I was surrounded by idiots.


Los Angeles picks Paul
Paul 	

	39
Gingrich 	

	13
Romney 	

	9

----------


## Andrew Ryan

MSNBC calling Paul an isolationist

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Ron Paul won't put it this way, so WE need to:
> 
> If you hate Iran, then you should vote for Ron Paul -- because only Ron Paul as President will stop telling Israel what they can and can not do, and so let Israel destroy Iran at will.  Every other candidate would keep holding Israel back, and so Iran will remain untouched.


Bingo.  Gotta feed their blood lust.

Bunkloco

----------


## Badger Paul

"I think Ron has blown off Hannity permanently. "

Good, because there is no need to talk to Hannity.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Msnbc doesn't matter

----------


## ItsTime

> What happened to Bachmann when she left the stage?


She had to pee. Now donate! ha! http://ronpaul2012.com

----------


## libertybrewcity

> Cannot vote on that poll.  Every time the box pops up where I put in the vote and the numbers to prove I'm a real human, the message says I did not put in the right numbers... but the right numbers are there where I typed them...  anyone else having this problem?


yes. the box comes up but no numbers appear to type in

----------


## thehungarian

I said this in another thread as well: There needs to be a picture of Ron giving Santorum the STFU Hand. This must happen.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What happened to Bachmann when she left the stage?


Her husband wanted a sandwich.  


It's a joke.


Bunkloco

----------


## ProBlue33

I think this is is important for the Ames Straw Poll coming up

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Razmear

And of course no mention of the poll on FoxNews....

----------


## anaconda

Gingrich crushes Mittens. The poll numbers should simply flip between those two. No pun intended.

----------


## AdamT

Just so you guys know, the loud dude yelling Ron Paul was right in front of us, and was not a plant. I just had a talking with him, and voiced the forum disdain (and ours here) for his behavior. I also delivered the message "$#@! off" from RPFs. He was very large, a bodybuilder type from Vegas. But he accepted the criticism in stride and didn't kick my ass.

----------


## alsis8xmy

The fox news polling map is a sea of green for RON PAUL!  The R3VOLution has arrived!
hxxp://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

----------


## RM918

> Just so you guys know, the loud dude yelling Ron Paul was right in front of us, and was not a plant. I just had a talking with him, and voiced the forum disdain (and ours here) for his behavior. I also delivered the message "$#@! off" from RPFs. He was very large, a bodybuilder type from Vegas. But he accepted the criticism in stride and didn't kick my ass.


You are a brave fellow.

----------


## parocks

> Intrade Ames odds nearly even. Bachmann still has 5% lead


This is Ron Paul to win the Republican Nomination
http://intrade.com/v4/markets/contra...tractId=669534
 Up to 4.6% chance.  Up today 1.8%.  This is the high for the year.

----------


## V3n

Gingrich is a cheap hawk.  Are you?

----------


## braane

The comments are promising. Seem to be a lot by people who may not have been supporters going into the debate...such as "He was honest." and "He had the most thoughtful comments with the least hype"... or "I believe he was the one who spoke most honestly and avoided rhetoric".

----------


## Razmear

Second poll, harder to see:
foxnews.com/opinion/2011/08/11/who-won-gop-debate/

----------


## Eleventh Star



----------


## Ronulus

I'm suprised by all the people around my area commenting and voting for Paul. It makes me feel good knowing that other people in nearby communities feel the same as me.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Its' so clear how these "debates" are bias. I was hoping Faux news was going to give Ron Paul more questions this time around, but man it's just as bad as 2008. The slick talking salesmen have already been chosen by the puppet masters.

----------


## thehungarian

Haha, that's great.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I think Ron Paul owned the debate. Well done. I wonder how many people tune into the first hour and not the second?

----------


## RM918

It'll be interesting to see the spin tomorrow.

----------


## specsaregood

> 


_You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later,_

----------


## bunklocoempire

> _You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later,_


Got ya covered.  Spending reps like a drunken sailor eh? 

It happens sometimes at these liberty orgies lol!


Bunkloco

----------


## speciallyblend

> Don't "$#@! you fox"! You have to vote! You don't need to register. You need to select your city. At the top of the map there is "Change city" field. Select city and press Go. You need to be patient. This interactive map is slow reacting. But it works. Let's vote poeple. This debate sucks enough already. We want to win this poll with overwhelming majority!


i voted but f u fox anyway!! i seriously am boycotting fox and sporting events on fox!!

breaking News Ron Paulwins the debate poll but it was 3 kids in a basement and they happened to break the code for every voter in the country!! per fox news, fox can suck my_____!!

----------


## Razmear

FoxNews.com has removed the all green map from their website. There is a clip of Santorum and Paul debating about Iran, but they cut the clip as soon as Ron says Were spending Trillions {sharp cut}

eb

----------


## Agorism

I'm getting annoyed that Bachmann is still favored at Ames....even if by a small amount. WTF.

----------


## speciallyblend

> The fox news polling map is a sea of green for RON PAUL!  The R3VOLution has arrived!
> hxxp://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11


nope you got it wrong, fox will LIE LIE and say it was hacked or something . They will say it was a kid in a basement and there is no support! F FOX!!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> FoxNews.com has removed the all green map from their website. There is a clip of Santorum and Paul debating about Iran, but they cut the clip as soon as Ron says Were spending Trillions {sharp cut}
> 
> eb



i hope someone got a screen shot before the liars at fox act like it never happened!!

----------


## AuH20

> I'm getting annoyed that Bachmann is still favored at Ames....even if by a small amount. WTF.


Ron's age hurts. My sister and dad were complaining about him withering on stage. Bachmann projects better than Ron on TV.

----------


## Razmear

> i hope someone got a screen shot before the liars at fox act like it never happened!!


The map is still up at: 
http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11#

But there is no evidence it ever existed on FoxNews's website.

eb

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Nice Collins viewing during Bachmann's interview with Hannity lol.

Ron stomped. When will they learn to not directly attack him, ESPECIALLY in the foreign policy realm? They're asking for a beatdown in that instance.

----------


## speciallyblend

> The map is still up at: 
> http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11#
> 
> But there is no evidence it ever existed on FoxNews's website.
> 
> eb


thanks reposted it on my fb and made sure to call out the liars at fox!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron's age hurts. My sister and dad were complaining about him withering on stage. Bachmann projects better than Ron on TV.


your sister and dad must have issues then that even ron paul cannot solve!!

----------


## AuH20

> your sister and dad must have issues then that even ron paul cannot solve!!


They both love Rand though. They're hearty conservatives. My dad's first choice for president is actually Rand Paul. He actually said "the old man needs to hang it up so his son can run!" I think sometimes this place can be an echo chamber.

----------


## Razmear

Here is the results screenshot, the poll is still taking votes, but no more from FoxNews's website, so I'd say these numbers are about final. 

eb

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm sorry, but the whole "I'm gonna vote for the Mormon just because he's a Mormon" crowd really annoys me...  Aren't these the very people who have a prophecy that the Constitution of the US will be restored?  I guess it's not valid unless a Mormon does it.  Guess what Utah, Romney will NOT be the one!

----------


## Bobbe22

> 


OWNED!  I almost keeled over in hysteria when I switched it to the state-view as well xD

----------


## pcosmar

> Here is the results screenshot, the poll is still taking votes, but no more from FoxNews's website, so I'd say these numbers are about final. 
> 
> eb


The map is really great, It shows support all across the country.
Not just one or two locations. (spammers basements)
Nation wide.

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Nice Collins viewing during Bachmann's interview with Hannity lol.


Screenshot?!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> OWNED!  I almost keeled over in hysteria when I switched it to the state-view as well xD


Yes, I truly believe we have turned a corner.  It's still uphill from here, but we've turned a corner

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> Screenshot?!


I have it recorded on my DVR, I don't have the tech to upload it online, but I'll think of something. heh

----------


## RCA

No tubez yet? In 2007, debates were posted within seconds of ending.

----------


## jct74

I see teh Collins at 2:14 and 3:27



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5717IgEqqHg

----------


## Agorism

We passed Bachmann on intrude. woot

----------


## Aliangel

our chances of winning ames shot up big tonight

----------


## affa

the map poll will not let me vote for ron paul.

every time i try, it tells me the 4 digit captcha is incorrect.   i am most definitely getting it right  -- it's only 4 numbers, and i had my wife check.   i closed it, tried again, and got the same error.

----------


## White Bear Lake

Dang.  Look at the midwest and east coast.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I see teh Collins at 2:14 and 3:27
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5717IgEqqHg


haha, wow... I'm stunned at how short he looks compared to all those people.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> haha, wow... I'm stunned at how short he looks compared to all those people.



I thought everyone was familiar with Wonka Vision...


Bunkloco

----------


## anaconda

> lol youtube?


At 1:02 but most dramatic at 6:22.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I'm sorry, but the whole "I'm gonna vote for the Mormon just because he's a Mormon" crowd really annoys me...  Aren't these the very people who have a prophecy that the Constitution of the US will be restored?  I guess it's not valid unless a Mormon does it.  Guess what Utah, Romney will NOT be the one!


Look at it on the positive side:



> Utah picks Romney
> Romney 	216
> Paul 		162
> Gingrich 	28


This is where the numbers are now.  Romney's support in Utah is shrinking.  Plus AZ and NV have a boat load of Mormons as well ... and those states are strong for Ron Paul.

PLUS - as the rest of the country sees that the only strong supporters for Romney are Mormons, that will hurt Romney more than anything.  It calls attention to his being Mormon, and a lot of people do not trust Mormons.  (not saying it's right, just saying what I see.)




> Arizona picks Paul
> Paul 		313
> Gingrich 	187
> Romney 	101
> 
> Nevada picks Paul 
> Paul 		161
> Gingrich 	83
> Romney 	50

----------


## Krugerrand

Other good new to highlight:



> New Hampshire picks Paul
> Paul 		97
> Gingrich 	22
> Romney 	15


Plus, I'm happy to see Florida doing well.  I get worried when Cuba comes up.  I agree w/ Paul, but there are some stubborn minded people on the subject down there.



> Florida picks Paul
> Paul 		951
> Gingrich 	498
> Cain 		220

----------


## Krugerrand

I'm watching this now:

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I think the city view is even more amazing than the state view:

http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11

----------


## acptulsa

> Don't flame me but Cain is kind of growing on me.


Remain calm.  There are several fine and effective antifungal medications on the market today.

----------


## acptulsa

> Santorum is like a disturbed little frat boy in 50+ year old guy's body.


Unfortunately, you just described over half of the Baby Boomers...

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Oops, double post

----------


## LibertyEagle

> The map is really great, It shows support all across the country.
> Not just one or two locations. (spammers basements)
> Nation wide.


There were not many voters in that at all, before they moved it.  It really proves nothing.  I wish it did.

----------


## pcosmar

> There were not many voters in that at all, before they moved it.  It really proves nothing.  I wish it did.


Actually, before they moved it there were over 6000 (almost 7000) for Ron Paul and almost a 2-1 lead over Newt.  And well surpassing ANY others.
They were recorded by location,,all over the country.

It shows clearly that it was NOT just a few spammers in a couple locations as has been alleged.
It shows clearly that his support is widespread and diverse.
And it shows that his supporters are awake and paying attention. (more than any others).

That is hardly "nothing".

----------


## Zap!

> I see teh Collins at 2:14 and 3:27


I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?


He's a member here, and LOL the way he walks by.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm watching this now:


That is great, thanks.    Also, Dr. Paul never said he wants to let Iran get a nuke.  He said that our CIA has said they are not trying to develop nuclear weapons, and that it makes sense for them to want them since everybody else around them has them.

----------


## acptulsa

> Who or what is a Collins?


It's a mixer designed to water down an intoxicant and is old hat even when fresh out of the bottle.

----------


## anaconda

> Remain calm.  There are several fine and effective antifungal medications on the market today.


Don't get me wrong: Cain is a ridiculous candidate and I would never vote for him in a million years. But I sort of started to like the guy last night. I mean, Bill Kristol seems like a very nice guy to me, even though he is one of the most insanely wicked men on the face of the earth. I really liked it when Cain said he had changed a position after looking into something a little deeper. Can't remember the topic but he seemed very non-egoistic and sincere at that moment.

----------


## Aratus

national review has a debate reaction poll where dr ron paul, michele bachmann, mitt romney 
and newt gingrich are double digits in the 20s. the other lesser 2nd tier people are single digits.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> I see teh Collins at 2:14 and 3:27


If only he had some snowballs!

----------


## Aratus

> I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?


matt collins is a five digit posting RPF member infamous for his zeal and rumors and opines. he may eventually run for public office given that he's a poly-sci guy!

----------


## Aratus

> I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?


good Q!  'the collins' if not  nicknamed named Tom is a =RPF= member known for his zeal + fervor + rumors + opines let alone those more than 10,ooo rpf postings!

----------


## Aratus

thah
collins
is a 
forum
legend
who has
easily
30,ooo
postings.
for some
strange
reason
he went
spartan
laconic
on us
a few mos.
back!!!
pardon
my humble
confusion.
should i
count his
duplicate
spams
with his
unique
standalone
originals?
its either
roughly
10,ooo+ or
30,ooo plus!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?


Lol!

A lot of us keep asking the same question!

*I* hear he comes out of the Shire and uses the name Underhill when traveling, traveling to Iowa for instance.

...then there are those who simply don't give a flying :collins: about the :collins:.

The one that's _really_ important to know about is that elusive *Bunchies* guy....

I'd help you out with that one but my computer skills are lacking, and I can't produce the *Bunchies* as easily as the :collins:.

All in good fun.

Bunkloco

----------


## Pro-Life Libertarian

> Don't get me wrong: Cain is a ridiculous candidate and I would never vote for him in a million years. But I sort of started to like the guy last night. I mean, Bill Kristol seems like a very nice guy to me, even though he is one of the most insanely wicked men on the face of the earth. I really liked it when Cain said he had changed a position after looking into something a little deeper. Can't remember the topic but he seemed very non-egoistic and sincere at that moment.


It was the Muslim thing I think.

I don't agree with all of his positions, but I do believe he is truly a good man.

----------


## Bobbe22

Ron educated Cain the same way he did with Giuliani!

----------


## anaconda

> It was the Muslim thing I think.
> 
> I don't agree with all of his positions, but I do believe he is truly a good man.


I copied the Bachmann post interview for you a little earlier in this thread. Post # 972.

----------


## josh b

There are so many things that I want to say about the debate last night.

Ron's answers to the foreign policy questions had me cheering.

Romney literally said nothing substantial.  He just took jabs at Obama and dodged every question.

The Bachmann and Pawlenty bitchfest was a huge waste of time, as were the other fights between candidates.

Nearly every candidate reinforced the desire for 'leadership' as always.  They still haven't considered that they don't have the right to run people's lives.

Did I miss anything?

----------


## libertybrewcity

> I've been seeing this for months here and there's even a smiley with "The Collins" on it here. Who or what is a Collins?


Some say he doesn't exist. Some say he has three heads, six hands, and types 15000 words per minute.

----------


## libertybrewcity



----------


## libertybrewcity

must reach 1000 posts....

----------


## libertybrewcity

1000th post!

----------


## Aratus

^on the map the eastern half of the country that is split down the middle by the mississippi  
is almost totally green as is the west coast. the great plains into the rockies are multicolor.^

----------


## Razmear

Re the Topix poll. After the poll went away, Ron Paul voters kept on voting in mass. The pics with 20,000+ votes for Ron Paul are not really accurate. Here is the map right after it was pulled from FoxNews, Ron still wins in a landslide, but the numbers are more realistic than screenshots taken this afternoon.

----------


## purplechoe

> The one that's _really_ important to know about is that elusive *Bunchies* guy....
> 
> I'd help you out with that one but my computer skills are lacking, and I can't produce the *Bunchies* as easily as the :collins:.
> 
> All in good fun.
> 
> Bunkloco


those "Bunchies" used to get on my nerves big time...

----------


## Anti Federalist

I like the part where he stood up for liberty.

----------


## pcosmar

> I like the part where he stood up for liberty.



Consistency !

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 


by definition, the comment for santorum is pretty darn funny!!!

----------


## futfut

This debate was  better than the last 2. You could actually differentiate the 8 candidates:
Dr. Paul had a bad start, but he came out strong later on. I'm pretty sure he won over a lot of democrats who watched the debate. But i don't know how much he hurt himself with mainstream republicans with his stance on Iran. He can also be a little bit hard to follow if you're not familiar with his economic views. He should re-explain what is the federal reserve and why its policy is directly responsible for the economic crisis. 
Bachmann  and Ron Paul holds similar economic views. But she's a neocon on foreign policy and support the patriot act/ Guantanamo.
Herman Cain has great punchlines, but thats about it. He came out pretty ignorant on foreign issues. He's not president material. 
Pawlenty sounds childish when challenging Bachmann. I don't really get his strategy. He should attack Romney instead of Bachmann. 
Gingrich, well i kinda like him. He seems pretty intelligent, and a great communicator. He recognized Ron Paul effort to audit the fed and is willing to reform the monetary system. Plus he said the super congress is a dumb idea. But his stance of foreign policy doesn't seem very clear and his chaotic campaign made him look weak.
Santorum: social neoconservative representing the religious right. He's a less sympathetic Huckabee. He has a strong presence though. I think he was given the less amount of time and he was looking for an opportunity to clash with the good doctor. Thx to him, he actually helped dr. Paul shine. I guess every super hero needs a super villain to come into light.
Huntsman has zero charisma. I forgot his existence more than 1 time during the debate.
The only thing i remember of: he's proud of his record and he was for the increase of the debt celling. 
Romney didn't do much either. But no one seems willing to take him on.
Palin will not run. She knows she doesn't have what it takes to be president. She'll either back Bachmann or Perry. 
And Perry. What the heck. I don't know any of his stances. But he's already a top tier contender? My guess, is that the establishment has major issues with any of the current candidates. Romney with Romneycare and too weak on social issues for the social conservatives. Bachmann is from the tea party. Pawlenty cap-and-trade.Herman Cain, zero experience. Newt, man of the past. Hunstman former Obama's ambassador. Santorum seems to fit the perfect neocon image, but lost his senator seat by 18 points in 2006. And Ron Paul. Well, he's simply the ultimate anti-establishment candidate.

----------


## talkingpointes

I'm actually compelled to write Fox's Chris Wallace a nice and pleasant email commending him for once asking tough-tough-tough questions and being extremely respectful FOR ONCE to the good Dr. His referring to him as a constitutional expert put him in the position of authority over the rest of the candidates I loved it.

----------


## Krugerrand

> I'm sorry, but the whole "I'm gonna vote for the Mormon just because he's a Mormon" crowd really annoys me...  Aren't these the very people who have a prophecy that the Constitution of the US will be restored?  I guess it's not valid unless a Mormon does it.  Guess what Utah, Romney will NOT be the one!


Utah turned GREEN!
http://www.topix.com/issue/fox/gop-debate-aug11#



> Utah picks Paul
> Paul 		332
> Romney 	245
> Gingrich 	36

----------

